# Post Pics of Old School Hardware "hard to find on the net"



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

I have found it VERY hard to find pics of hardware from the 80's and 90's.
-------
I have lots of stuff, but I will just start with a 80286, 80386, and a video card super video autocard card box.


If you want close up shots of any piece of hardware just ask!!!!


Dell 80386 motherboard.





I have no idea why that wire is on there









It has a math problem lol




Crap pic have to retake....80286 motherboard 6133904 4941ka seems to be the board product name.




80286 CPU




Ram on the 80286 bank 0 and 1 full










model vc100 made by reveal(forgot to take a pic of the front of the box.










Post anything you can find. I'm for real a lot of this is hard to find on the net. It's as if it never happened.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 25, 2008)

mmmhh i have the predecessor of the commodor64 somewhere... cant even remember what's its name . could take some pics


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Nov 25, 2008)

lol VC100, It features 256k of memory, which lets you work with complex graphics faster.....   haahaaa   

Reminds me of the time I bought 4mb of ram for my dad's 486.  It cost nearly $300.  

hahahaaaa.  Great thread DM, will keep an eye on it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

forgot to post the 386 cpu


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 25, 2008)

Oh man I love old hardware!

My grandma is still using a PII with windows 98! I had pics somwhere of the computer taken apart...


----------



## MRCL (Nov 25, 2008)

I have an old 386 mobo, an ATI rage GPU, some odd old ram and an old WD caviar HD as wall decoartion


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

MRCL said:


> I have an old 386 mobo, an ATI rage GPU, some odd old ram and an old WD caviar HD as wall decoartion



Pics or it didn't happen!!!!!


----------



## MRCL (Nov 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!!!!!



I'll post them when I'm at home in some hours


----------



## Error 404 (Nov 25, 2008)

I have an 80486, Pentium 90, some strange RAM, more strange RAM, an S3 Trio, 2 old PIII laptops (Toshiba has been decomissioned though), PIII Celeron rig (soon to be a small server), a couple of 10 GB HDDs, and DOS/Win3.11 disks somewhere...
Nice pics though!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

DrunkenMafia said:


> lol VC100, It features 256k of memory, which lets you work with complex graphics faster.....   haahaaa
> 
> Reminds me of the time I bought 4mb of ram for my dad's 486.  It cost nearly $300.
> 
> hahahaaaa.  Great thread DM, will keep an eye on it.



Only 16 colors to mess with

LOL

BTWost your OSH(old school hardware)finds


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

Notice the cut on the corner; that is still used to this day on CPUs. Showing how the cpu goes into the socket.

80286





Notice 9 chips per slot.  ECC  memory as they would say today.

It's listed on top
bank 0
c1 bit 0 
c2 bit8

bank 1
c3 bit 0
c4 bit8






Now I'm going to take more pics of the 80286 it even has AMD chips on it.

You start typing the chips names in google, and it has no idea what your trying to ask it.......


----------



## inf3rno (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice snaps Bro


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 25, 2008)

I'll ask my friend if he can take a couple of pics of his old system (although it is now spread out over his bedroom floor, I remember when I was round at his house he got drunk and stood on the motherboard lol.)


----------



## MRCL (Nov 25, 2008)

Okay, upon DaMultas request, here are the pics of my wall deco:

Not all of them are old boards, also some "newer" stuff like a Gigabyte mobo and a X600 are sticked up there.





 wall

Here you see the hard discs





 wall2

The compaq mobo, apparently with a socket 5 CPU (I have it somewhere...but where)





 socket 5





 compaq mobo

Old ATI Rage AGP Pro with outstanding 128mb O_O





 rage	

This is the odd RAM









And something what I think is a LAN card


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

I Am Soooo Doing That


Thank you for posting more finds


----------



## MRCL (Nov 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I Am Soooo Doing That
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting more finds



No problemo  I can't throw away computer stuff, so it seemed like a good idea. They are still collecting dust up there, but in a stylish way


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 25, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Okay, upon DaMultas request, here are the pics of my wall deco:
> 
> Not all of them are old boards, also some "newer" stuff like a Gigabyte mobo and a X600 are sticked up there.
> 
> snip



Man you need to get out more.


----------



## MRCL (Nov 25, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> Man you need to get out more.



Out? You mean... out in the RL?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> Man you need to get out more.



Why? I used to hang video card boxes up in my PC room in my other house.

Just like hanging up a poster IMO.



Back on topic!!!! +1


----------



## mdm-adph (Nov 25, 2008)

Nick259 said:


> Man you need to get out more.



Hey -- he's using old computer stuff in a resourceful manner to decorate.    Much better than just throwing them away or "recycling" them (which just means that they're shipped in bulk to China where they're melted down to pollute the environment).


----------



## cdawall (Nov 25, 2008)

i used to have a giant HDD but i smashed that with a sledge hammer...got some math chips somewere


----------



## Nick259 (Nov 25, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Why? I used to hang video card boxes up in my PC room in my other house.
> 
> Just like hanging up a poster IMO.
> 
> ...



sorry if i sounded rude but I just feel that hanging computer part on your wall is too far, but each to their own.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

What kind of ram slots are these?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 25, 2008)

My dog house is made from on old SGI Supercomputer shipping crate
(it's way in the back lot now.) not used anymore..... 











The stamp


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 26, 2008)

Lets see some random old school hardware!!!!


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a 16MB HDD it weights like 25lbs ill post a pic when I go back to my dads


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool deal, and I can't wait to see it.


----------



## mrhuggles (Nov 26, 2008)

wow SIPS, havnt seen that in a long time. whats SIPS stand for anyways? single inline something something?


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 26, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> ...



I just love it how the chips still said "CHIPS" back in the days
Nowadays it's just imaginary/asian brand names.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 26, 2008)

Thrackan said:


> I just love it how the chips still said "CHIPS" back in the days
> Nowadays it's just imaginary/asian brand names.



I'm not sure if this is a joke or not, but Chips was a manufacturer.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 26, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I'm not sure if this is a joke or not, but Chips was a manufacturer.



Yeah, but a manufacterer which had a name that SAYS something

"Hi, I'm from CHIPS"

"What do you do?"

"We make chips."

"Hmm, figures..."


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a motherload of old hardware...as in a 1000 sq. ft. warehouse full of it...my dad used to own a PC business and we have ALL the old stuff still, lol. I have stuff dating back to the 286 days and some stuff even older (motorola cpu's, etc). I have every kind of PC part you can think of from every manufacturer. If only I could find some time in my schedule to go and snap some pics.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 26, 2008)

Too bad we dumped all the Commodore64's and Amiga 500/1200 two years ago... My brother expanded the 1200 with an 8MB module


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 26, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I have a motherload of old hardware...as in a 1000 sq. ft. warehouse full of it...my dad used to own a PC business and we have ALL the old stuff still, lol. I have stuff dating back to the 286 days and some stuff even older (motorola cpu's, etc). I have every kind of PC part you can think of from every manufacturer. If only I could find some time in my schedule to go and snap some pics.









It would be awesome even if you could only get a few pics.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 26, 2008)

mrw1986 said:


> I have a motherload of old hardware...as in a 1000 sq. ft. warehouse full of it...my dad used to own a PC business and we have ALL the old stuff still, lol. I have stuff dating back to the 286 days and some stuff even older (motorola cpu's, etc). I have every kind of PC part you can think of from every manufacturer. If only I could find some time in my schedule to go and snap some pics.





DaMulta said:


> It would be awesome even if you could only get a few pics.



+1 on DaMulta!!! That would be awesome to see some pics of allllllllll that old computer tech hardware 

I will be digging up some of my older stuff, and getting some pics in here as well...........Great thread DaMulta!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got a 486 chip at home, I'll break it out w/some pics later this weekend.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

I would like to see a 80586 AMD     

Am5x86 

I would like to see motherboards they worked in. Look at Google and see how many you can find.....

I would also like to see embedded AMD Intel CPU into motherboards. I have one of these at work to get pics of. I forget what it is tho...


Another thing I would like to see if anyone remembers(I never owned one, but can remember) was those overclock things that you installed your CPU into for more performance. kind of like a socket converter. Anyone remember this? Around 486 and Intel P days.




Also I would like to see the box that any of this stuff came in or manuals.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 27, 2008)

still have my old vic 20,and alot of old piece (mobo,video card,memory,hdd) but need to find my battery for my cam.picture coming soon


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 27, 2008)

The oldest PC hardware i have is a socket 939 board.

I got more into PC gaming at that time. When AMD was the best for gaming. Before that it was mostly Consoles and a little PC( I played UT 04 alot on my moms Dell, it ran like @ss but it still worked) First comp i build had a APG slot tho.

I do remember having those different colored iMacs in my middle school.


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 27, 2008)

pics of my old hardware (have alot more)

vic 20





hdd





video card





motherboard


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Another thing I would like to see if anyone remembers(I never owned one, but can remember) was those overclock things that you installed your CPU into for more performance. kind of like a socket converter. Anyone remember this? Around 486 and Intel P days.



 Oh yea, I had forgot about them!!! Yep, Asus made a ton of these!!! You could plug them into a CPU slot, and it would make them a socket 370, PIII compatible computer Fricking awesome dudes! I think I still have a couple of them goofy converters..............I will dig them up as well, and take a couple of pics just for you DaMulta


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet I don't know if I have ever seen one before; only reading the Sunday Newspaper sales adds long ago.....


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 27, 2008)

my boredom is finally cured


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Sweet I don't know if I have ever seen one before; only reading the Sunday Newspaper sales adds long ago.....



Cool man, I will get them out sometime this weekend, as I am pretty sure I know where they are! Gets some pics up...........Damn, I am glad you brought that up, I had completely forgot all about them little jewels!!!! As a matter of fact, a computer builder back in the early PIII days, named Micron, used a ton of them to kind of upgrade some PII boards that they had left, so they could advertise that there systems included the new PIII Intel processors  Kind of a scam in a way, but funny none the less..........I ended up with about 6 or 7 of these very weird looking computers!!! I will include a picture of one of the cases as well!



DrPepper said:


> my boredom is finally cured



 Now thats just funny


----------



## spud107 (Nov 27, 2008)

just these for now,


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Well look what I found. Just think " Could they do this today".

http://www.thg.ru/howto/20010212/print.html



> Socket 5
> 
> 
> > AMD K5 (PR75 - PR200)
> ...




Ready to see other ones


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2008)

Yep that was one of the upgrade whatzits!!!! LOL, the ones that I have plug into a PII slot and convert that to the socket 370 PIII CPU 

Anyhow, we must not forget the fricking "Quantum Big Foot" 













And a comparison to the awesome 3 1/2" drive that we all use today.







Oh yea, and BTW, that old Maxtor is a 280mb drive


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 27, 2008)

stinger608 said:


> Yep that was one of the upgrade whatzits!!!! LOL, the ones that I have plug into a PII slot and convert that to the socket 370 PIII CPU
> Anyhow, we must not forget the fricking "Quantum Big Foot"
> 
> http://i9.photobucket.com/albums/a52/stinger608/DSC04694.jpg
> ...



So the Maxtor is 280 MB?  Whats the size on the BigFoot?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> So the Maxtor is 280 MB?  Whats the size on the BigFoot?



Hang on.......Looking...........Oh there it is, 1.2gb Hugh drive in its time


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 27, 2008)

Umm yeah that was alot.  I can't wait to post some dust covered boards and cpu's!


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Umm yeah that was alot.  I can't wait to post some dust covered boards and cpu's!



Yea, would ya


Damn, this is such a cool thread!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

This would be cool to see


Use :
An original Pentium MMX.
Or
An old  AMD 3DNow! 

OC the hell out of it with today's cooling"AKA Phase LOL"

CPU

With 512MB of some fast EDO 66Mhz ram

Then we install VISTA X86~~~~!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A PCI 2400PRO with 512MB of GDDR2 and run 3Dmark along with vantage.

I wonder what the score would be LOL.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 27, 2008)

haha that would be really interesting


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> This would be cool to see
> 
> 
> Use :
> ...




Damn!!!!!!!! Now that's a hell of an idea DaMulta!!! It makes me wonder how it would run
Of course finding decent, LOL, EDO ram would be a chore in itself
Hell, just building a good water block would probably do pretty good, if you could find Ram that would handle the OC


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53rBY1g3HG4&feature=related

LOL


I'm going to go hook up the old P2 machine right now!!!!!

I used it as a backup system over the summer, and talk about slow.......


I do however think that this board does have the upgraded 100Mhz buss. The last of the last P2 before P3.
I used to game hardcore on this machine(one just like it). It was a dell optiplex gx1 with a Voodoo 3, and I think I had about 300 megs of ram with a SCSi setup. Very sweet at it's time.


I just can't find my voodoo 3 card with it's super glued cpu heatsink on it and I have no idea what happened to my first GX1 machine......no idea at all. I must of sold it at some point, and time I just don't remember doing that.
O wait, I think I might have lost it in pawn, but I'm not sure.....(this could be the same system but I don't think sooo damn teen years can't remember)

Pics in a pic


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 27, 2008)

This thread wouldn't be the same without a pair of Voodoo2s. Back when SLI meant SLI. (Scan Line Interleave). Interestingly their dated '98. I thought they were older then that. And check out that blazing 100mhz ram! Yes they still work. Want to buy them? hehe


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet Sli!!!!!

Install them on your system now lol....hehehe they are PCI


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Sweet Sli!!!!!
> 
> Install them on your system now lol....hehehe they are PCI



I do have an old Dell Optiplex PIII 500mhz box kicking around. Hmmm... A 10yr old gaming rig... I can't wait to benchmark Quake II on it.  I can put in my old SB AWE 32 with the 8mb soundfont simm memory on it!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm getting all the stuff found right now for a p2 run of vista. I don't have a good pci card unless I can find the voodoo, and I haven't seen it in years.....I have NO IDEA where it is.


wait, I think I have a P2 AGp1 motherbaord with CPu at work....hmmmm
I do have a voodoo 55000AGp dual GPU!


I wonder if it would work in that board. I might be right back in 20mins.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 27, 2008)

Holy crap! Lazzer is actually back. Blow up the Miata yet? lol.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Ok made it to work. Yep the voodoo 5500 fit right into that board. Looking around for some ram, and a SISC raid card. I'm going to take home a sever rack of 9GB SCSI drives LOL has like 15 drives in it I think LOL install that on raid 0 FTW!!!!!

the 5500 I'll take my own pics when I get home







Going to start benches on the front of this thread for old hardware runs. 

Classic benches it shall B!!!!




Edit:I think this board can handle a slot 1 P3 also so I'm going to take the 400 P2 and the 550 P3 with me. Isn't it the 25 pin you have to cover up to unlock the multi?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...6990&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#N1507

 Description  	 Option Part #  	 Assembly #  	 Spare Part #
 Smart Array 3200 Controller  	 295643-B21  	 340825-001  	 340855-001

Driver

Supports XP 2003 You guys think that will work in Vista???????I used to use XP drivers in beta vista all the time.....
http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...ion.jsp?lang=en&cc=US&swItem=MTX-UNITY-I17322


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 27, 2008)

Check these babies out!!! 

Here's a 486 and a Pentium 75.  Love the factory polish on the 75.  





15 year old thermal paste:






ISA VGA front:





Back:






The Motherboard:





Two hard drives, left is a WD Caviar 21600 right is a Conner CFS425A:





Glad I could help show some old skool tech. 


EDIT: please do not quote this w/o taking off the img tags!

This thread now needs 56K warning!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

"15 year old thermal paste"
It's at it's age to have it's own kids!!!!!


Sweet old rig. Know what parts they are?


Ok the p2 is up looks like it's a 550mhz not a 450mhz p2. I do have a p2 400 at the house tho

Also bring a couple of p3 chips with me(don't know if this board will boot with p3 chips). They are slot 1 cards so I wonder what the phase can do 

I have a gig of ram installed and it booted up with the Voodoo 5500

I'm headed home to install


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...6990&dlc=en&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#N1507
> 
> Description  	 Option Part #  	 Assembly #  	 Spare Part #
> Smart Array 3200 Controller  	 295643-B21  	 340825-001  	 340855-001
> ...



I would give it a try DaMulta!!! All it can  do is F up man!!!




DaMulta said:


> "15 year old thermal paste"
> It's at it's age to have it's own kids!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Dude................You da man!!!!!
That is some cool shit man!
I really need to get an old gaming machine together!
We really need to start a new thread, um old PII, PIII, and K6 benchys


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm home man that scsi rack of 12 drives IS HEAVY
Can''t belive a found 4 sticks of 256 chips, but on google someone has them listed as 512 chips. So maybe the board can't handle that much ram lol....

http://cgi.ebay.com/TOSHIBA-1GB-2-x...mZ380064826171QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

I do think they are ECC because they have 9 chips on each side, but I could not get compaq ECC chips to fit. I thought ECC was a different size hmmm don't know.

anyways I know it boots about to hook it all up!!!


Also took a 4670 but I have to install that Monday....SOoooo I don't know about ocing it/


PDF on the ram chips
http://www.digchip.com/datasheets/download_datasheet.php?id=955537&part-number=TC59SM704FT-80

I guess they are 512mb hmmmm I should have 2GB of RAM DAMNIT lol

http://www.google.com/products?hl=e...l&q=90000-20734-003&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf




stinger608 said:


> I would give it a try DaMulta!!! All it can  do is F up man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We can do it in this thread")

A proactive way to keep it moving


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

*Sneak peak*

The drives




I'll open one later.....

One of the sticks of ram is on my desk where I was pulling the info on it.





Do I see an old school Voodoo Sli card?






The per-set up. I have water blocks on my over to the side just wondering....When I setup there I hook the rad to the A/c unit(o baby). I love that thing. Even in the winter this room gets to cooking from my PC and has to been forced into coldness LOL.






I swear I always see the American flag in Fit's pics as well

Need to find my Awe 32 card with the expandable ram. Don't have a clue where to look.....I just need to post a pic of the PILE of boxes that I have/ It's a crazy amount.


Dang I think I needed two cables for the disc rank.....Hmmm or a chain wire. Have too look around during the day for one.


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome! best of luck man! I love this thread!


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 27, 2008)

i have old mobo , time to make it famous mobo , just im go to my home and take a good picture


----------



## VulkanBros (Nov 27, 2008)

IBM Series/1 - with 65 KB memory and a 8-inch floppy drive.
The system is from 1981 and I have it in my basement....

Well it is soon to be thrown out....my wife needs the space


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Huston we have a problem


Ok I have two raid cards and I dont have drivers. I need a driver for one or the other

AcceleRAID 150 is one card





http://www.mylex.com/obsolete/acceleraid_150_3252.html?remote=1&locale=EN#Driver
Drivers go to XP and stop.....read that someone had one running in vista with no info.

Compaq Smart Array 3200 Controller is the other, BUT smart start CD failed so I'm thinking its looking for that compaq BIOS so it's a NO GO

Both are for Ultra2 Wide SCSI


----------



## Bytor (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's a pic of my old VooDoo 5 5500...

I also have a complete Commodore 64 setup I'll try and get pic's of...


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> ...With 512MB of some fast EDO 66Mhz ram...



I used to have one of those on my key chain 'till a month ago or so. Need to see if it's still some where around home and I'll get a picture for you.


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry for blurry pic old pent pro


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Woot Woot got it working with the unlisted PRL XP/2k Driver

That card isn't even listed on their site.....vista 32bit is installing ATM 

I should been in the clear now.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Sorry for blurry pic old pent pro



What's odd is that Intel would of stayed with 586 for the next chip. The patent office told Intel that you can not patent a number, and so came the birth of Pentium.

What's funny is the first ones sucked(486DX4/100 was better), and it was kind of how AMD's Phenom disaster was; only worse.



Pentium FDIV bug
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_FDIV_bug

They recalled so many CPUs that people started making jewelry out of them.


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> What's odd is that Intel would of stayed with 586 for the next chip. The patent office told Intel that you can not Pentium a number, and so came the birth of Pentium.
> 
> What's funny is the first ones sucked(486DX4/100 was better), and it was kind of how AMD's Phenom disaster was; only worse.
> 
> ...



never knew that, thanks for the info heheh


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm going to have to start diggin!

Damn, wish I could find my old Intel 186 CPU - those baddies were very rare

I've posted pics of my old VooDoo 3 2000 AGP around here somewhere . . .


Somehwere around my room I've got a 16MB IDE HDD (yes, that's *16 MB*!) - back when you still had to manually set the slave/master jumpers.

-/edit-

speaking of HDDs, I've got a WD 2.5GB sitting right beside me, and a Seagate 40GB as well


Got a 5.25" Disk Drive (that still works), and an ass-load of 5.25" disks to go with it.




The kicker, though, if I can find it . . . . a 64x Creative Labs CD-ROM with a 1998 production date - a hard to find CD-ROM drive speed, and dated long before 58x were even available in stores (gotta love the access my father had to surplus military goodies!).


Got an old PC Chips Socket 7 AGP board, still has two ISA slots, and jumpers were used for CPU/DRAM/PCI clocking.  Also an old ASUS AMD board (don't remember the CPU still sitting in it, used a CPU stand off card) - an old Pentium II board with CPU standoff (and PII still accounted for).

Damn, I got a lot more, but it'll take me time to find and dig the stuff out 

I'll get some pics of the stuffs I've got sitting right around here later


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 27, 2008)

Wow, this thread is awesome.  I love the oldie pics and will certainly love the benchies!!!

I have a few more pics comming...


----------



## dazed554 (Nov 27, 2008)

I pulled this out of an old computer my electronics teacher brought in last year to see if my friend and I could find a use for it, we couldn't so i pulled this out of it and decided to keep it.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 27, 2008)

dazed554 said:


> I pulled this out of an old computer my electronics teacher brought in last year to see if my friend and I could find a use for it, we couldn't so i pulled this out of it and decided to keep it.




nice reminder of old tech . . . I almost forgot IMB made processors - even to this day.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a lot of old parts lying around,Sorry for the pics ......

First up my old 386 mobo with the 486 dx2-66 chip

Next the oldest ATi video card you guys will ever see lol the thing is huge like V5-5500 -6000 size and a close up of the gpu.


Ok now the old AMD to new 9950be Pay attention to the SlotA Athy wich still runs 

Now my back up 486dx2-66 and a few Intel procs one is 133 mhz and the other is 166 (the gray ones)The black ones are celery and the slot is a MSI socket 370 to Slot 1 converter.

Last but not least one of the best hard drive ever made and survived 3 over volts and a virus and still is running ...I present the Quantum Bigfoot 5.25 drive .

I forgot,my work bench and a tease of my parts under it.That is the x64 3200+ with my Ati X850XT-Flashed PE,And in the foreground a Trident pci video card ,lol at the ram on it .


----------



## pagalms (Nov 27, 2008)

Here's my old stuff 

Beaver holding old-as-hell RAM







6 pieces of RAM from old Mac







From the top: beaver's ram, Mac Ram, DDR2 Ram







Intel i486 SX 25MHz CPU







AMD K6-2 400MHz cpu







Beaver sitting on old PowerPC cpu from Mac (can't remember frequency)







ISA Network card







ISA COM/LPT card


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

*Sound Blaster CT1250B*

So I have Vista Installed, and I didn't get a Zero or just a 1!!!!

I scored higher than modern Celeron machines do@@!
----]

But I do not have a sound card installed as of yet. So I'm looking everywhere for my Awe 32(last time I showed it on TPU someone said that it very very rare because of where one of the chips was made(which made it worth a bunch more(so I put it up where I would not lose it, and have not found it)), and I find this old sound card I had forgotten about. The Sound Blaster CT1250B, and if you full Sound Blaster CT1250B you get one link, and that's it. IT DIDN'T HAPPEN almost, and that is the reason for this thread.

Opps Typed it in wrong......3 not a 2...errrm
http://www.google.com/search?q=Soun...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a




Sound Blaster CT1250B

http://www.google.com/search?q=Soun...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a

It still has the FDD ID sticker on the back 100%, and the only thing that seems to be missing is the memory. Which is likely to be on another part floating around.

What Wiki says.


> First Sound Blasters: the right bundle
> 
> [edit] Sound Blaster 1.0
> 
> ...



[edit] Sound Blaster 2.0
Wiki


> Sound Blaster 2.0 added support for auto-init DMA, which assisted in producing a continuous loop of double-buffered sound output and increased the maximum playback rate to 44 kHz (the same maximum as the Sound Blaster Pro, released around the same time). The earlier Sound Blaster 1.0 or 1.5 could be upgraded to support auto-init DMA by replacing the socketed V1.00 DSP with a V2.00 DSP, which was available from Creative Labs.



This isn't a socket 2 card, and the year dated on the card is 91. 

This is what the 2.0 card looks like





Which came with a 2x CD-Rom because I have one here somewhere. I just have the box, but I don't have the CD-ROM I think; I have given a lot of sound cards away over the years....


----------



## Lazzer408 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is where Willy Wonka stores his secret reciepts for candy. You can clearly see the umpaloompa replacing a head cluster.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> [edit] Sound Blaster 2.0
> Wiki
> 
> 
> ...





dude . . . I haven't seen one of those in years 

check out the ISA of the SB2.0! . . . that second card, unless I'm mistaken, is a Sound Blaster Pro 16, correct?


Either way - nice to see someone still has those, I had misplaced mine years ago.  Yes, after 1991, Creative typically sold their sound cards with a CD-ROM as well with their "upper-end" packages . . . nowadays replaced with a I/O drive.

Oldest sound card I currently have, is a "Creative" Ensonique.  First PCI audio card, and first to truly support multi-channel.  I also have a dead Sound Blaster Live! around here as well.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 27, 2008)

My dad somehow sold his old AWE 64 Pro about a month ago 

I wonder if we even have old hardware still, besides the still-running P3 machine...


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

This is also a 16bit card

Well I tried to pull some information about that card after I noticed I typed it into Google wrong, and nope there is no information about this card at all. Either you know about it, or your not ever going to know about it more or less.
















 Now on the sticker it say's that is a different card. It say's that it is a CT1350A.

This is what google will give you if you want to know what that card looked like, and a few people asking for the driver...






Get the idea for this thread

And the rest of the card.


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 27, 2008)

thanks for the better pics, D . . .


check this out: http://private.addcom.de/pc.schnulli/hardw/skisa/crskisa.html


It's a Sound Blaster 2.0 . . . different from the revised Sound Blaster Pro 2

it could also be a late production Sound Blaster 1.5


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Hmmm


> * Chip: CT 1336A
> * Angaben auf Platine: CT 1350B
> * Baujahr: 1994
> 
> ...



Mine says Copyright PTE LTD 1991

And on the back it say's CT1350A, and that card is a B. You can tell there is a difference(maybe where it was made). Just look at the chip on the left, and mine is side ways,  Like the chip on the Pro 2 listed there. 

The chips is labeled CT1336 '91 on my card. IDK Hmmmm



> There is a Fact ID: IBACT-SB2
> 
> So that is what it is.A SB2
> 
> ...




Limited things I think you can pull on them. 

I could be wrong.


----------



## binsky3333 (Nov 27, 2008)

This isnt really hardware but it is still cool. The origional ad for the gateway color book 2000 from 1993.

Pics:




















Specifications:
1.weight under 5.7lbs
2. 33mhz intel 486DX cpu
3. 4mb of ram expandable to 20mb
4. removable 170mb hdd
5. 3.5in 1.44mb floppy disk drive

All this greatness costing only *$2695*
I have this laptop somewhere and i also gotta start digging up for all my old stuff


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 27, 2008)

sweet deal


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 27, 2008)

Yep, I think that is still holds up to what this thread is about. Just look at my dog house pic posted on the 1st page.


----------



## SkyKast (Nov 27, 2008)

you'll love this hard drive I am going to post monday lol

I just wish you could virtually hold it cause the weight of it is the funiests part, its literally like 20 lbs


----------



## rodneyhchef (Nov 27, 2008)

Got lots of old computer stuff! 

SB AWE 32 complete with 2x128kb(?) 30-pin simm memory upgrade!

12mb voodoo2

I still have all this stuff inside an old computer. It's got a pentium 166 Processor on an intel 430VX motherboard. I actually sold a few really old things on here a while back, like a P75 and some Cyrix M2 233 CPUs. I still have a couple of old socket 7 CPUs lying around. Like this one:


Pentium 233MMX. The grand-daddy of the intel socket 7 CPUs.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a old Compaq Pentium Pro (Dual Processor) server next to me. And I am usin gthis right now as I am cleaning it out for a friend.


No pics of either as I am waiting on my new PSU for my system to get here. But mebey after....


----------



## imperialreign (Nov 27, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> Mine says Copyright PTE LTD 1991
> ...






it's hard to find info on these old SB cards . . . I'm not sure Creative would be much help if you tried to contact them for verification . . .

If you're looking for info on old PC hardware, though, I've seen a lot of Russian sites that have very thorough listings - google doesn't typically return them during searches, though . . . it might take some time to get out the shovel and doing some digging . . .


----------



## psyko12 (Nov 28, 2008)

EDO RAM from Acer Aspire






And a S3 Virge PCI VGA 






I also have an ISA SBlaster card, but can't find it right now, guess it's been buried under my stash of old stuff XD


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2008)

Well Vista on the P2, and the voodoo are making my head bang on the wall. I think I don't understand fully how the Voodoo drivers are working, and in Vista it's a little different.

About to try another Driver for the Voodoo, and I have now unlocked the system32 folder to full access. I hope this allows the machine to turn on AGP Texture Acceleration, but I may have just jacked vista up my self. 

Hmmm and Hmmm

The drivers for the voodoo seem to be very cool for XP I have to say. They have this program that will downgrade about any game to work on those cards.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2008)

Sooooo close!!!!!


Vista boots, I see the mouse, I then see the IN windows vista Logo Icon right before you hit the desktop. THen BOOM win32k.sys blue screen of death!!!!!


LOL I might as well install XP on this machine I think.......hmmmm damn it.


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 28, 2008)

Just Curious how long it takes to boot Vista on a P2 w/512 ram?  10 minutes?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2008)

Not very long honestly.

Getting past all the SCSi stuff takes longer.

But this has 1Gb of ram


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2008)

Well I wonder if Windows 7 would work better than Vista. Seeing that it handles video cards more like XP as as far as I have heard.

So this evening a reinstall of 7 shall B done.

Then all post some SS of the "LOL Event"
----


In vista you do want to turn off all the BS searches it's always doing. That really slows you down on the old CPU. So turn off super fetch/windows search/windows defender. It will just make you wait for stuff all the time.


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm surprised you even manage to get as far as you did DaMulta, good work.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Well I wonder if Windows 7 would work better than Vista. Seeing that it handles video cards more like XP as as far as I have heard.
> 
> So this evening a reinstall of 7 shall B done.
> 
> ...



No kidding!! What, have you got a beta release of Windows 7?


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2008)

Will have soon


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Will have soon



No shit!!!! Where the hell can I get my hands on a beta copy?????


----------



## binsky3333 (Nov 28, 2008)

cough cough cough torrent.

did i just say that?


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 28, 2008)

binsky3333 said:


> cough cough cough torrent.
> 
> did i just say that?



 Well yea, I knew that LOLOLOL, I just figured that there was a link to somewhere on MS or something LOL


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Will have soon



bleh my beta fucks up during installation  guess thats why its a beta


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2008)

http://www.microsoftpdc.com/

Any of you going to hook up an old machine as well?>

I may go back down to 2k because it's lighter than XP is, and most of the drivers are really for that o/s......Also my XP CD is a Auto install Corp copy and I can't install raid drivers. I would have to install the O/s on a IDE or SATA(Sata depends on the motherboard)then copy the image to the raid drive after I installed the working raid driver inside windows. 

Yep it's mess, but it just takes longer to install than win 2k


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2008)

BBC "Acorn" Micro Computer....circa 1981, a legend in British computing......

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BBC_Micro


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2008)

Is that one yours?

Any cool games?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 28, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Is that one yours?
> 
> Any cool games?



Sadly not, wish it was, one in working order is worth a fair bit these days, and about the coolest games you could get for them were ones with little matchstick men trying to kick a ball into a goal!  These were the pre pre pacman days lol


----------



## Error 404 (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Damulta, you should try cutting down Vista with vLite: remove the language packs and random crap you're not going to use and it'll be much faster.
Good luck with your project!


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 28, 2008)

Error 404 said:


> Hey Damulta, you should try cutting down Vista with vLite: remove the language packs and random crap you're not going to use and it'll be much faster.
> Good luck with your project!



It's not bad how it is. I swear.

Just type services in the start menu and turn off the things that are always working when your working.

Also msconfig kill off all programs that start with vista. It's not like they are not going to work when you go and use them.
----------

I found some more old cards to post(very long), and I found 2 FM Hard Drives.

Post them in a few.






Tatty_One said:


> Sadly not, wish it was, one in working order is worth a fair bit these days, and about the coolest games you could get for them were ones with little matchstick men trying to kick a ball into a goal!  These were the pre pre pacman days lol




Text games and IMO are still teh bomb.
 I go look online every once in a while when I get bord for one to play, but you can't find any good ones like the old ones. It makes me want to hook the radio shack pc I have, and see what kind of games it has.


 Hmmmm


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It makes me want to hook the radio shack pc I have, and see what kind of games it has.
> 
> 
> Hmmmm



Holy crap! An old Trash 80?


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

this thread has given me a huge semi 

well im on the lookout now for all old hardware as thats going to be my next case mod, basically im going to stick on my soprano all kinds of cool and old hardware in an arty kind of fashion to the outer of my case.

ive started by taking the front face off an old hdd to reveal the arm and disc and proceeded to stick it on my soprano and it might just be the 8 cans of stella ive drink, but i think it looks mighty fine and has given me the basis of a cool pimped out case  (obviopusley seeing it sober i will pass further judgment ) 

am looking further than the hdd and am aiming to glue/epoxy all sorts of hardware to this case to make a unique case mod. obviousley its not going to be the most lan party friendly but will defo be a talking point, and i welcome any ideas


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2008)

stinger608 said:


> Holy crap! An old Trash 80?







Not sure which one it is, but it looks like this. It has all sorts of mods seeing that's what my dad did for fun when he bought it.
I think there are two 5 1/2 drives, and two cases of disc for it.




The one I have is buried under all sorts of boxes. It will take me a little bit of work to get it out. + I can't see in the attic at nightI'll post it when I get it all together.


----------



## DrPepper (Nov 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> The one I have is buried under all sorts of boxes. It will take me a little bit of work to get it out. + I can't see in the attic at night



Who needs tri sli when you've got a 128k colour computer


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> http://www.microsoftpdc.com/
> 
> Any of you going to hook up an old machine as well?>
> 
> ...


Use nLite to slipstream the card's drivers into an install disc. It's not hard to do.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL when I seen this!!!






OK....I didn't have the tri-pod family sleeping in that room....if they need to be retaken let me know.













LOL not "1" PCI slot on that motherboard.

everything that was in the box






This ONLY a CD-ROM card/CD Only Audio!!!!










No game port only external CD-ROM support



















----

SB16 drivers
















-----

Dont have the system......dont know why


not mine





---
My stuff







































Lots more to come/


----------



## Wile E (Nov 29, 2008)

I think I still have a stack of 5 1/4" floppies around here somewhere.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol, worryingly I just had flashbacks of a former computing life    I have just been getting some Christmas stuff down from the loft for "her indoors" and found two Sega master systems II, I thought, ahhhh these arent too old, then I looked at the box and saw 1989....thats nearly 20 years old and these babies are in mint with some games, might see if they will fetch something on fleabay


----------



## crazy pyro (Nov 29, 2008)

I'd test if the games work since I assume they've already been out the box right? Left my dreamcast alone for 2 years, came back to it and it freezes up after 10 minutes playing/ it won't recognise any discs. Awesome bits of hardware btw.


----------



## Thrackan (Nov 29, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> I'd test if the games work since I assume they've already been out the box right? Left my dreamcast alone for 2 years, came back to it and it freezes up after 10 minutes playing/ it won't recognise any discs. Awesome bits of hardware btw.



Duh, but those Sega Master Systems are from the time they still made durable quality stuff


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol,just tested a couple of them, they work nice!  the ORIGIONAL sonic the hedgehog.....lmao!!


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, worryingly I just had flashbacks of a former computing life    I have just been getting some Christmas stuff down from the loft for "her indoors" and found two Sega master systems II, I thought, ahhhh these arent too old, then I looked at the box and saw 1989....thats nearly 20 years old and these babies are in mint with some games, might see if they will fetch something on fleabay



what games you got tatty? love the master system, shame its not the first one with the hidden snail maze game


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> what games you got tatty? love the master system, shame its not the first one with the hidden snail maze game



I'll let you know a bit later when I go back up the dark hole   I just grabbed two outta the box to test them earlier (sonic and I think the other was called something like sword or legend of velda???) but I think there are only about 10 in there.


----------



## mullered07 (Nov 29, 2008)

oh man i hope you got double dragon and thunderblade, maybe a bit of golden axe aswell, not too mention chase hq alex the kidd oh man time to get my emulators back lol


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok soooo.

I have XP installed with SP3

I have an AWE32 installed 

SCSI Raid PCI

SATA PCI

DVD on IDE

The gb of ram
P2 533Mhz

Ran mem test

and the voodoo 5500 AGP






I'm having issues, but I can admit I have not tried games.


I don't think 3dmark06 will run on a P2, but will it run on a P3?




Also this program crashes right when I start it. It works on mine.

3d-analyzer





http://www.3dfxzone.it/dir/tools/3d_analyze/



-

on my main rig





This is me taking out a few things to speed it up, and yes this is bad settings lol.





I mean look this cluck is playing Crysis on a intel Chipet. Why will this program not open.....Is it my P2 CPU?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-UddBL_1lY


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 29, 2008)

DaMulta, did you download and install the latest DX9? That may be the problem, it should run on a PII


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2008)

Well I installed DX9 developers pack, and then(the big pack) the full load November pack errors out on me at the very end.

I don't know if it undoes the fail or if it is just failed.

It did that to me in Visa, and in XP.


----------



## ste2425 (Nov 29, 2008)

im looking forward to the day when some starts a thread like this and goes "look i managed to find a pic of a hd 4870! you dont find them anymore"
hahaha


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2008)

Voodoo 5500 aint a DX9 card, you would be better off finding an old DX8 or even 7 pack to install........I dont think they play backwards if you get my drift!


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2008)

You need DX6, just checked, DX7 was the advent of T&L and the 5500 could not support it which is why you probably are having issues.............

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voodoo5


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2008)

Ah so I need to install DX6 7 8 and 9? I thought maybe it was in the DX9 package, but why would they out that old code in there.

Besides they are ripping the new stuff off and not really running it.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 29, 2008)

LOL LOL LOL 

They released a new set of drivers today!!!

http://www.3dfxzone.it/news/puntatore.php?uid=9111

Going to give them a try in a bit. Also install a game or 2.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 30, 2008)

I thought I would share with you my socket 1 and Cyrix processor.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 30, 2008)

I was waiting for someone to post one

Looks clean, does it boot?


----------



## mlee49 (Nov 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> 
> They released a new set of drivers today!!!
> 
> ...



Wow you got lucky!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 30, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> I was waiting for someone to post one
> 
> Looks clean, does it boot?



I have to ghetto rig a PSU to it, multimeter check everything.  The CPU has a built in HS, and the monitor is a see through laptop LCD.  HD is a 2.5" 256mb model.  Video card is...  internal.  Not even 1mb of mem.  Ram is built in too!

EDIT:  In short, yes it boots.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 30, 2008)

Also, tomoro I'll have a pic of my whole collection.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 30, 2008)

great thread!


----------



## Wile E (Nov 30, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Lol, worryingly I just had flashbacks of a former computing life    I have just been getting some Christmas stuff down from the loft for "her indoors" and found two Sega master systems II, I thought, ahhhh these arent too old, then I looked at the box and saw 1989....thats nearly 20 years old and these babies are in mint with some games, might see if they will fetch something on fleabay



I have the original Master System sitting here, The full sized one with the card slot. I even still have the card for the 3D glasses. I can't seem to find the glasses tho.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 30, 2008)

Nvidia Vanta currently, overclocked to 150Mhx Core and 150Mhz memory. 100 Core and 125 Memory original.


800Mhz Duron 390Mb PC100 RAM
20Gb IDE
14X CD-ROM
Windows 2000
Nvidia Vanta
16MB SDR
DX6 Support
Aluminum NB heatsink superglued on.


It fails to hardware render 3D01, hard.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 30, 2008)

Steevo said:


> Nvidia Vanta currently, overclocked to 150Mhx Core and 150Mhz memory. 100 Core and 125 Memory original.
> 
> 
> 800Mhz Duron 390Mb PC100 RAM
> ...




LOL Duron


TNT2? Try that 3d-analyzertool above and see how that helps

Well I'm done bashing my head why the two chips I have will not work in that board. They are Xeon chips, and the peeps with this board over in aisa are smoking crake when they talk about this CPU working in that board......

Slot 2 does not work in slot 1 No P3 chips for me

(why most I have grabbed Xeon chips and why are they not labeled as Xeon......

Unless I can finds
Epox S2C Slot-1 to Slot-2 Adapter
From 1999
http://www.anandtech.com/showdoc.aspx?i=972


Anyone has one?
I knows I can find an extension cable on the net somewhere and flip that baby backwards LOL.


Also lost the raid tonight, gong to have to reinstall. But I have all the DX packs, but now I find out that this motherboard may not put out the  juice for this card 3.3v....Next rev on this board took card of that DONT know(totally if true) to be honest...
http://asia.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_6bxe_2101_e.pdf

There is a 3.3v mod for these cards so you can run them in normal AGP slots. Yet that would be killing a classic




Wile E said:


> I have the original Master System sitting here, The full sized one with the card slot. I even still have the card for the 3D glasses. I can't seem to find the glasses tho.



What does the card look like?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 30, 2008)

Forgot to say earlier DM......2006 requires 256MB GDDR and DX9 card.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2008)

Look what I founds on the internet

AGP to PCI






Ebay 200 EURO
http://74.125.93.104/translate_c?hl...hs=AJP&usg=ALkJrhiAAUB4_rr_FhTYM-kwKgWZKMrIqg






AGP1 uses 3.3v and the other AGP is only 1.5v.......Why don't we have these cards on the market?

http://translate.google.com/transla...etc_agp2pci.html&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=auto&tl=en

Says they will work with newer AGP cards. You could even put that on top of a PCI to PCI-E adapter.

Where do u buys?


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

My geforce 2 MX400, AGP, still got it, pic below, specs here:

http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/gf2mx400/page2.asp


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> Look what I founds on the internet
> 
> AGP to PCI
> 
> ...



Dont using one of them things make the cards sit a bit high?  you would need a decent size case there but surely an AGP card would be severly bottlenecked going into a PCI slot?  I spose at least it would work though.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

Look at this beauty.....AGP to PCI-E adaptor!!!!!!!!!!!

http://www.behardware.com/news/7548/agp-to-pci-e-adapter.html


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> My geforce 2 MX400, AGP, still got it, pic below, specs here:
> 
> http://www.firingsquad.com/hardware/gf2mx400/page2.asp



That was the first video card I bought new


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 1, 2008)

Tatty_One said:


> Look at this beauty.....AGP to PCI-E adaptor!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.behardware.com/news/7548/agp-to-pci-e-adapter.html



A huge ass flop imho. Instead they could have made a ribbon cable or displacement, which would allow full sized cards to fit.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2008)

Ok I must have the Raid-o setup wrong....this is 6 10,000 RPM drives

Note:10Gb drives like these where top top of the line on release.

The controler
 Specifications, Pricing and Availability

The RAID controllers covered in today's announcement include the AcceleRAID 150, AcceleRAID 200 and AcceleRAID 250. AcceleRAID 150 is a single channel RAID controller with a 33MHz RISC processor and parity memory. AcceleRAID 200 is a zero channel RAID controller with a 66MHz RISC processor and ECC (Error Correcting Code) memory. AcceleRAID 250 is a single channel RAID controller with a 66 MHz RISC processor and ECC memory.

These products support RAID 0, 1, 0+1, 3, 5, 10, 30, 50 and JBOD, as well as 4 MB to 64 MB of cache memory. The AcceleRAID family supports Windows NT, Novell NetWare, Linux (through third parties), SCO Unix/UnixWare and DOS 5.x and above. MSRP pricing for the AcceleRAID family begins at $499.00.

AcceleRAID products are distributed through Mylex's worldwide sales network, which includes system OEMs, distributors, resellers and systems integrators. For a complete list of authorized Mylex distributors, please visit the "where to buy" section of the Mylex website at http://www.mylex.com.

1999. Almost 10 years ago.

Drives where also out in 1999






It does kick the nuts out of my USB thumb stick in USB 1.0












dang forgot to copy the 3dmark 01 SS.(450 or so stock!!!!)

Going to bed for a bit.........


I have a SATA card installed. I just need to download the driver, and I'll test that and see how well it does.


----------



## SkyKast (Dec 1, 2008)

today is the day when I get home from school I will post the 16MB HDD!!!

lol i know it isnt that exciting, im just playin around


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 1, 2008)

My entire collection...  minus a few.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 1, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My entire collection...  minus a few.



I guess if you cluster those all together they'd be somewhat performant


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 1, 2008)

So in total, 25 processors.  Pretty sweet.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 1, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> So in total, 25 processors.  Pretty sweet.



Whats the oldest?


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 1, 2008)

looks like the intel 133 or the cyrix IBM in the center foreground .


----------



## Steevo (Dec 1, 2008)

I ordered a FX5200 to replace the Vanta, I will take a pic of the vanta with my ghetto superglue heatsink however.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 1, 2008)

This is stock, and I think I'm going to move on to p4.


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 1, 2008)

Priceless stuff DaMulta!


----------



## m4gicfour (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh man, I used to have a (well actually two) sega master systems (version 1) with about 25-30 games (including a bunch of classics), the 3D glasses and two light-phazors. also an arcade stick. Plus a sega genesis w/ ~10 games, a 32x with (lol) one game. Gave 'em all away bout a year or two ago. 

My dad also used to have a commodore 64/128 with a shot powersupply; it had the 1571(if memory serves) disk drive and the wicked cool commodore joystick. He threw that and his (vendex?) 286 out about 4-5 years ago.

Now I'm just stuck with emulators


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 1, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> My entire collection...  minus a few.



looks like a larrabee prototype


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 2, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> looks like the intel 133 or the cyrix IBM in the center foreground .



The Cyrix processor with the pins shown is the oldest of the bunch.  There is a HS integrated into that processor.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 3, 2008)

Well well windows 7 is 16% installed.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 3, 2008)

This runs better than vista!!!!!


LOL at the 8bit 3d moving back ground. Installing 3dFx drives and I have to take off in a bit. I was thinking I might get one SS off before I bail.


----------



## RadeonX2 (Dec 3, 2008)

crazy stuff you got there damulta


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> This runs better than vista!!!!!
> 
> 
> LOL at the 8bit 3d moving back ground. Installing 3dFx drives and I have to take off in a bit. I was thinking I might get one SS off before I bail.



This is so priceless


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 3, 2008)

I don't think Windows 7 was designed for that hardware, but oh well.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## phanbuey (Dec 3, 2008)

DaMulta, youre a madman, A MADMAN!!!


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 3, 2008)

I must say Windows 7 seems better looking then Vista .Surprised that old hardware runs on 7 Nice stuff Demulta


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 3, 2008)

never heard of windows seven till just now been looking round the web and its like not meant to have been out yet haha, mabye my sources are just wrong lol


----------



## James1991 (Dec 3, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> never heard of windows seven till just now been looking round the web and its like not meant to have been out yet haha, mabye my sources are just wrong lol


beta testing

pentium 2 running windows seven


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 3, 2008)

hahaha aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh.  wonder how long that takes to boot up haha


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 3, 2008)

It does not take that long to boot. I'll make a video tonight and post it on youtube if I get a chance.




phanbuey said:


> DaMulta, youre a madman, A MADMAN!!!




I found my copy of unreal, and I need to find Quake 3  BUT unreal should be cool. I wonder if fraps will work with it.

If anyone could do me a favor would be to hunt down a agp gart driver for windows xp/vista that would be killer.


----------



## phanbuey (Dec 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It does not take that long to boot. I'll make a video tonight and post it on youtube if I get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah man... i gotta send you my copy of unreal 2: return to napali... great game.  So pointless but so trippy.  I still gots my 3dfx logo as my avatar on steam.


----------



## Tatty_One (Dec 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> It does not take that long to boot. I'll make a video tonight and post it on youtube if I get a chance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also have an origional copy of the orgional quake but hey, you gotta go for the origional Duke Nukem also!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 3, 2008)

Ah you suck you got the real copy of the paper people quake. I wish I still had a  copy....


----------



## MRCL (Dec 3, 2008)

H82LUZ73 said:


> I must say Windows 7 seems better looking then Vista



I humbly disagree, it does not look good^^


----------



## johnnyfiive (Dec 3, 2008)

MRCL said:


> Okay, upon DaMultas request, here are the pics of my wall deco:
> 
> Not all of them are old boards, also some "newer" stuff like a Gigabyte mobo and a X600 are sticked up there...



Nice old school collection! This is giving me some really cool ideas.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 3, 2008)

hey man how'd u get hold of the beta version windows 7? what u need to go through


----------



## Thrackan (Dec 3, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> hey man how'd u get hold of the beta version windows 7? what u need to go through



Well first you need to find a bay full of nasty sea-villains, then you need to give them the magic words and press the right button.
After that it's really only a matter of looking for the One with the Green Flag and making sure you're open for reception. A couple of simple index finger gestures complete the task


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 3, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> hey man how'd u get hold of the beta version windows 7? what u need to go through



Think he had a Vista beta key and these can be used with the windows 7 beta if you download the install .iso file.


----------



## mdm-adph (Dec 3, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> Think he had a Vista beta key and these can be used with the windows 7 beta if you download the install .iso file.



...and yet I keep hearing about how 7 is completely different from Vista.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 3, 2008)

Beta can be over the phone very many different ways....lots of ways.

http://beta.microsoft.com/

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/default.aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/subscriptions/default.aspx

http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/aa937802.aspx

http://www.microsoft.com/learning/mcp/mcse/default.mspx

Having more than two people work with you that have their MCSE
------

So where is the Old School Hardware post?

 I need to pick up some more batteries and I'll post some more


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


> ------
> 
> So where is the Old School Hardware post?
> 
> I need to pick up some more batteries and I'll post some more



My friend's said he'll take some pics, he's just exceptionally lazy (Even more so than me).


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 3, 2008)

DaMulta said:


>



On the windows 7 subject, I've got 3dmark06 up and running on it without any performance penalty  going to try battlefield 2 on it tonight.


----------



## sudano68 (Dec 3, 2008)

The sad thing is I go to a crappy public city high school and two years ago we had all old parts in our only computer class and most looked like this.   The old school motherboards with like 50 slots for memory and stuff.  I don't know details about them but they sure were old.  I got rid of my stuff, the oldest thing I had was a Radeon 9600 but it's gone now.


----------



## unsmart (Dec 4, 2008)

I just moved a tossed a few boxes of old parts but heres some pics of the stuff I saved to hopefully mod.









 I believe the Apples & TRS 80 are both 8mhz 8bit? with 64kb mem the apples might have 128mb. The Imacs 450mhz and the laptop is a 33mhz 386/486? with 4mb ram. As for the Bogen record player/ P.A system[not PC hardware but bad ass] is from the early 50s/late 40s. Everything work except for the Bogen P.A because my son snapped the arm for the record player off.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 4, 2008)

Lazzer408 said:


> This thread wouldn't be the same without a pair of Voodoo2s. Back when SLI meant SLI. (Scan Line Interleave). Interestingly their dated '98. I thought they were older then that. And check out that blazing 100mhz ram! Yes they still work. Want to buy them? hehe



This needs to be tried 




http://helppage.3dfx.sk/#top

Connect your SLi voodoo cards on your motherboard(this would suck on N chipsets BTW)

Install your two ATi cards in CF.

Then install a monitor cable from one card to the next until they are all connected.

This could give you native 3dfx support in your machine. Maye, and that would be very cool if you could do that.



Maybe combine this driver with the new one to make it happen on todays cards. IDK and don't know unless someone tries it


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 4, 2008)

That's just silly, however it is also awesome!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 4, 2008)

I got some cool old stuff today.

Still need to get my camera charged up....

Fluke 670 LANMeter Token Ring Networks test meter




Lets you test the lines of either net/token ring and serial( I think serial)
Pretty dang cool. I also have a an old port sniffer that still works also.


An old Cisco 2GB backbone(going back to try and get the cards tomorrow)  24/100 full duplex router 

Also an old old old P2 HP machine it's Fing heavy!!!!


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 5, 2008)

O I lucked out today. I found this old IBM and it looked like a 80386 machine. I popped her open AND there sit a P III 733 slot one chip

Maxes out my board it can't clock any higher that it is

Funny I got all excited about getting a PIII today lol.


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

Old printer control board...





My Legion of K6-2s





This is a controller board for a special type of commercial mining drill...








WIRE WRAPPING FTW!!!

I don't know what part of the chip this wafer contains but it's from '93


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2008)

Oh crap Binge!!! You needed to open that in a "clean room only"!!!! Shit, now you voided the warranty


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 6, 2008)

sheesh - I should take pics of my old gear somewhere - Especially my Intel 386 DX/SX II along with a few 100mb hard drives... - so long as my parents havent thrown it away... my mums merciless when it comes to cleaning out my junk. but if its her junk, its ok - it deserves the space where all my stuff was.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 6, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> so long as my parents havent thrown it away... my mums merciless when it comes to cleaning out my junk. but if its her junk, its ok - it deserves the space where all my stuff was.



imagine that 
They always have space for "there stuff"!!!!!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Dec 6, 2008)

Actually went from an amiga 1200 to start my pc life on a 486 never actually seen a 286 or a 386 thanks for posting


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 7, 2008)

some old hardware i found in some really old' computers! 2 of em are gfx cards, and the last weird one (i think its a isa port its using) is a soundcard

Sorry! forgot to upload the ones i made smaller! - Fixed!


----------



## Polarman (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's what i had in a small plastic box deep in my basement.

You can recognize both CPU's. The rest is old ram and some even older, like 1MB.


----------



## DrPepper (Dec 8, 2008)

lillebror your pictures made my pc lag when I saw them ... how big are they


----------



## Lazzer408 (Dec 8, 2008)

DrPepper said:


> lillebror your pictures made my pc lag when I saw them ... how big are they



1.2mb (he needs image resizer)


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 8, 2008)

Polar, do you have the voltage converter for the DX4?  I destroyed mine plugging it into a board that did not have one on it!


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 8, 2008)

You need highres pictures of that kind of hardware  Sorry, ill resize when i get home


----------



## Polarman (Dec 8, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Polar, do you have the voltage converter for the DX4?  I destroyed mine plugging it into a board that did not have one on it!



No, just the CPU itself.


----------



## Binge (Dec 29, 2008)

(in reply to your first post) I have your math coprocessor right here!


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 30, 2008)

Holy ***t! You guys could build a museum for computers because of the parts you have!


----------



## 3dsage (Dec 30, 2008)

^ Thrift stores have tons of legacy hardware for dirt cheap..


----------



## crazy pyro (Dec 30, 2008)

psyko12 said:


> Holy ***t! You guys could build a museum for computers because of the parts you have!



That's the point of this thread.


----------



## psyko12 (Dec 30, 2008)

crazy pyro said:


> That's the point of this thread.



Call it "TPU Hardware Depot" or "TPU Museum of Computers"


----------



## ste2425 (Jun 3, 2009)

thought id bring it back to life with this gem part of an old nintendo entertainment system or nes, before the snes ill try an get a better pic


----------



## KainXS (Jun 3, 2009)

anybody got the original pentium


----------



## MRCL (Jun 3, 2009)

The oldest CPUs I have  I'm pretty sure they both still work. The one on the left is pulled off my first PC, eleven years back.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 3, 2009)

KainXS said:


> anybody got the original pentium



I think I have a p90 somewhere........gave most of those away.

I remember buying a DX4 100 and how crazy fast it was and looking back today LOL


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 3, 2009)

This guy made a SNES load romz with a SD card......






http://sneshack.blogspot.com/2009_04_01_archive.html


----------



## crazy pyro (Jun 4, 2009)

MRCL, my friend has that exact same chip (down to the model number, can't remember the batch and the rest of the stuff), he took all the pins off though as they kept on getting bent, seem to remember several people managed to sit on it while pissed out of their minds, it survived.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jun 4, 2009)

Does anyone still have an old graphics card with the extra ram slots for adding additional memory? Pics?


This was the max memory on my old Gateway>>>


----------



## mdm-adph (Jun 4, 2009)

KainXS said:


> anybody got the original pentium



Got a P75 (?) around my house somewhere, I think.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 15, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Frick (Aug 15, 2009)

My family used to have an Amstrad CPC464, but my mother trashed it while I was gone. Otherwise I would have taken pics for you! Fear the might of the Zilog Z80!


----------



## ste2425 (Aug 15, 2009)

nearly all this stuff i have never heard of but its fun lookin at how different things look gpu's for example to how they do now


----------



## theonedub (Aug 15, 2009)

Im going to have to dig a little, I might be able to find my Pentium 100 

My first comp was an XT w/ monochrome screen and all. Adventure and Chess, lol. I think I tossed all my 486 and 386 comps long ago.


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Aug 15, 2009)

When I get a chance, I'll have to upload pics of my old hardware. Although, it really isn't that old


----------



## BroBQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Old Cyrix ...

http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/4512/dos1.jpg


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Aug 15, 2009)

Doesn't anyone have a Commodore PET? That was the first computer I ever used (was very young then), if I remember it all correct that system came out before the Vic20 and C64.

I have some old programming books for the C64 somewhere in my room, when I find them I must take a picture and post. I remember that it was BASIC and you could do smaller games program... and make music!


----------



## solofly (Aug 15, 2009)

Year 1983, (I was a teenager then) my first home computer ever...
Ti 99/4A




Year 1984, my first IBM compatible computer ever...
Tandy 1000
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhEZhK9byfs&NR=1

Year 1985, my first computer with a hard drive ever...
Tandy 1200HD
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpjoUy2-zeg

And and the story goes on...

The only physical hardware I have from 80's is an ISA Copy 2 PC board that was used to copy copy-protected floppies...


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 15, 2009)




----------



## AddSub (Aug 15, 2009)

Aside from a PCI based Diamond Voodoo Banshee card I got somewhere in the basement in storage (got it back in 1998), I cleaned out my "old stuff" 4-5 years ago, and by cleaned out I mean I threw it away since it was taking up too much space. Most of it was early-to-mid 1990s era PC stuff.


----------



## Maban (Aug 15, 2009)

Still has the thermal paste.


----------



## mlee49 (Jan 16, 2011)

Surely this thread cant die 

I know someone has something to contribute.


----------



## sneekypeet (Jan 16, 2011)

Someone must have been really bored this afternoon, well played necro card my friend


----------



## MRCL (Jan 16, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Surely this thread cant die
> 
> I know someone has something to contribute.



Yes, my rig with the Voodo3 and Matrox card, PII and a really old DFI board is not in this thread. I'll post in a few hours, when I'm back home again.


----------



## MRCL (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## cdawall (Feb 2, 2011)

lol 3dfx i miss them


----------



## mastrdrver (Feb 2, 2011)

Sad part was I didn't know they went bankrupt until late 2005. I've got a 5500 but its in a system my sister's boyfriend has that my dad put together for him. Going to try and remember to drag a newer one back I've got that will be more useful to him.

Mostly I just want the card back. 

I still have a slight hate for nVidia no matter how big or small of a role they had to play in it.


----------



## guestxx (Apr 8, 2011)

Old 80386 AMD 40mhz embedded CPU, PC workstation, Unichip 386WB Baby AT Mobo, 3712kb system memory installed, 30pin memory. max 500mb hdd, floppy and HDD controller on ISA slot card 512kb 8/16bit ISA card. ISA LAN BNC only. Unable to handle CD-rom. 200W JNC PSU (replaced) The original is Super Power Computer SP200PT 200W

I've removed the CMOS original battery 3.6v 60mah Ni-Cd after the photos since it was beginning to leak, and soldered connectors to attach external one instead.


----------



## Funtoss (Apr 10, 2011)

computers are so advanced now!


----------



## AsRock (Apr 10, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/old pc stuff/DSC00180.jpg
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/old pc stuff/DSC00190.jpg
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/old pc stuff/DSC00198.jpg
> http://i188.photobucket.com/albums/z43/mastrdrver/old pc stuff/DSC00181.jpg




Ooh i so remember that Matrox card were you could add memory to it


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 14, 2011)

This Thread is awesome  , the one i have is not as old as most ones here, but is old enough 
specs are: 
Gigabyte GA-5AX Mobo
AMD K6-2 450 CPU
640MB Of Mixed SDRAM
3DFX VooDoo2 & an 8mb S3 Savage 3D VGA Card 
and a Creative Sound Card

I think my dads first one was a Sinclair ZX81


----------



## Derek12 (Apr 14, 2011)

Sorry that cannot post pictures but my first computer (1999) was an AMD K6-2 450 MHz (the same as Doc41 LOL), I don't remember the model of the motherboard but it was a DFI, Samsung 8 GB Hard disk, Nvidia Riva TNT -->Voodoo (don't remeber what model exactly  ), 64 MB RAM -->128 MB , Creative sound blaster sound card, and Windows 98 --> ME --> 2000.

That computer was thrown 'cause the motherboard died and CPU overheated 

One question that I realized now: What is that two-row of pins  in some old expansion card? In my GFX card of my old PC had those but nothing connected on them 

Many thanks


----------



## entropy13 (Apr 14, 2011)

My joystick is from the 90s, does that count? Only problem is that I can't seem to find it now LOL (I'm still sure it's in the house though)


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 14, 2011)

Derek12 said:


> Sorry that cannot post pictures but my first computer (1999) was an AMD K6-2 450 MHz (the same as Doc41 LOL), I don't remember the model of the motherboard but it was a DFI, Samsung 8 GB Hard disk, Nvidia Riva TNT -->Voodoo (don't remeber what model exactly  ), 64 MB RAM -->128 MB , Creative sound blaster sound card, and Windows 98 --> ME --> 2000.
> 
> That computer was thrown 'cause the motherboard died and CPU overheated
> 
> ...



Like the one posted above you? Most likely a VESA header


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 14, 2011)

The earliest pc i had was a pentium 166 (no mmx) 2gb hdd 32mb ram unknown video card, cost me £1899 in 199x i think. was a beast at the time, my mate lee wet himself when he saw it.


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 14, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Ooh i so remember that Matrox card were you could add memory to it



Do what? That's news to me.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 14, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Do what? That's news to me.



The chips between the all those pins are ram chips and you used a addon board. And if i remember right it was the same deal with the AWE card too in the second pic and the 3rd pic the older version had clip in ram chips ( if it's the card i am thinking of..

Addon memory was great not like now.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 14, 2011)

MRCL said:


> Okay, upon DaMultas request, here are the pics of my wall deco:
> 
> Not all of them are old boards, also some "newer" stuff like a Gigabyte mobo and a X600 are sticked up there.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081125/25112008260.jpg wall
> ...



This is an EDO ram for older computers and WTF are  yuo really having a Britney Spears pictue sticked there? lol


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Apr 14, 2011)

I wish I saw this before sending stuff to the recycler. 

I had an AMI Enterprise 2 motherboard (back when AMI was in the motherboard business), Intel 486DX, Adaptec SCSI-2 (I think) controller, SCSI 4xCD-ROM drive, and 1.5 GB (it was *HUGE*) Seagate SCSI HDD that took up 2 5.25" bays.  The motherboard was about the size of an ATX Extended today.  Oh, and of course, it had an AT power supply.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2011)

My 1st HDD, well kinda it was my brothers 1st ha.  I just wish i kept the WD 800MB HDD i had and a few other things although i do have a few items around and will post them when i find them unless they got lost when we moved a few years ago.

If some one wants more pics of it just ask lol.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 15, 2011)

AsRock said:


> My 1st HDD, well kinda it was my brothers 1st ha.  I just wish i kept the WD 800MB HDD i had and a few other things although i do have a few items around and will post them when i find them unless they got lost when we moved a few years ago.
> 
> If some one wants more pics of it just ask lol.




What was used for the green wire ?


----------



## scoutingwraith (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is a collection of mine. I have more CPU's as well and all other parts but i am too lazy to browse through my closet to find them. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 15, 2011)

More Old Stuff 8D


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 15, 2011)

My whole computer is vintage...should I post pic of it ? lol Just take a look in my specs


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 15, 2011)

IMHO, it is not yet vintage Eric. I think that many people still work with machines like that.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

All pictures taken with a Samsung C3300i, so not all images are without blur.


*GeForce 2 MX400*






















*Hyundai PC-100 SDRAM (64 MB)*












*PCI sound card*







*PCI 65K modem*






















*PCI USB 2.0 card*












*S3 Virge DX (2D card which lacked HW 3D acceleration, IIRC)*











This was actually my first graphics card ever. It was placed in the second hand pc I had in my later secondary school years (~ 2003 through 2006). It lacked 3D acceleration, and it is quite a big card (getting near my HD 4850 in PCB size).

*Socket 7 CPU cooler*











*Socket 7 motherboard*





































*Motherboard, RAM and graphics card all together in one pic, to show how they hang at the wall*






*Seagte 2 GB uATA HDD*


----------



## AsRock (Apr 15, 2011)

Eric_On_Web said:


> What was used for the green wire ?



Earth believe it or not.


----------



## guestxx (Apr 15, 2011)

i want to buy a 387 math co-processor for the PC i've posted pics of, but i am not sure what it should be. A specific one to correspond with the 40mhz AMD cpu, or any 387 could do. Can anyone give me some advice


----------



## MRCL (Apr 15, 2011)

Eric_On_Web said:


> This is an EDO ram for older computers and WTF are  yuo really having a Britney Spears pictue sticked there? lol



Thats not Britney Spears, thats some model off a Skateboard Clothing catalog. Until now I never thought about Britney when looking at her, thank you very much for ruining this picture for me.


----------



## guestxx (Apr 15, 2011)

Here is a Pic of the 40mb Seagate ATA drive that was originally in the 386PC. Unfortunately it was not always starting. More like 2 out of 20 times, so i no longer use it. I atached it to a PC just to chech the size - 41mb... 

I also have a 433mhz Celeron Socket 370, with 128 ram, which i've tried to install windows 7 DNA project release on, but windows boot manager on the installation CD poped up an error 0xc0000017 due to insufficient memory  I don't know what will happen with 256ram, but i think the bare minimum for the setup to boot is 512, since i've watched a video on youtube that showed P1 90mhz, 512mb ram, booting Windows 7


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2011)

Did not realize that I still have this baby


----------



## guestxx (Apr 15, 2011)

It is not that old, as far as i can read the label it says K7 950MHZ. What slot is that ? I've heard there was AMD on a slot, but i've never seen one!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 15, 2011)

guestxx said:


> It is not that old, as far as i can read the label it says K7 950MHZ. What slot is that ? I've heard there was AMD on a slot, but i've never seen one!



Slot A, CPU was released in 2000 so you're correct that it is not that old (but rare)


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 16, 2011)

@Chevalr1c  ... I still have this Hyundai 64megs ram at home and planted it in a computer. Still runing a socket 370


----------



## Peter1986C (Apr 16, 2011)

Hyundai is nice stuff. ^-^ Now the name Hynix is being used, and that's a "famous" brand AFAIK.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah Hynix was the name of their chips and they still used Hyundai as brand name back then because they produced chips for them only. Now they sell for lot of people I think.


----------



## HUSKIE (Apr 16, 2011)

mine with modded WC KIT sitting on lian-li pc7series case.






























NOTE:

Still running very well 

thanks for looking


----------



## AsRock (Apr 16, 2011)

i am amaszed that a PC Chips chipset working lol.  Talking about the most sucking mobo maker.


----------



## guestxx (Apr 16, 2011)

I am going to buy some Voodoo2 CT6670 8Mb PCI is it good for revolt?


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Apr 17, 2011)

My rig is old school and the other one in my shed also lol


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 18, 2011)

Lookie what showed up unexpectedly today! 

Sounds like the hard drive killed over on my sisters boyfriend. That's ok, I can live with that as long as I have my video card back.


----------



## gpost3 (Apr 18, 2011)

all I am going to say is. you guys are such nerds.. lol. all in a good way.


----------



## Zyon (Apr 18, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> On the windows 7 subject, I've got 3dmark06 up and running on it without any performance penalty  going to try battlefield 2 on it tonight.



Whoa! How long did your Pentium 2 take to load Windows 7??


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Apr 18, 2011)

in our company we still run an old reflow oven with win95 (pentium 2 with 32mb ram) xD well i was honestly surprised to see that lol


----------



## _JP_ (Apr 18, 2011)

HUSKIE said:


>


That looked familiar to me. Here's mine.






Apparently yours is PCB 0322 while mine is PCB 0013. Any ideas on the manufacturer? I've not been able to find it, not that it matters that much.


----------



## Brandenburg (Apr 18, 2011)

hmm.. a TNT 2 was the first video card i ever owned...used it in a 533MHz AND back in 2001


----------



## mastrdrver (Apr 19, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> On the windows 7 subject, I've got 3dmark06 up and running on it without any performance penalty  going to try battlefield 2 on it tonight.





Zyon said:


> Whoa! How long did your Pentium 2 take to load Windows 7??



 I thought you ask how long did the Pentium 2 take the load of Windows 7.

I was going to say I heard doing things like that could be fatal. 



Eric_On_Web said:


> My rig is old school and the other one in my shed also lol



 Is the barn the monitor?  



gpost3 said:


> all I am going to say is. you guys are such nerds.. lol. all in a good way.



I resent that!

I graduated HS (first try thank you very much!), got a 2 year college degree, transfer from community to K-State, have taken calculus 1 & 2 combined about 5x, then I dropped out of KSU after 3 semesters............wait...,hmmm I think I need to rethink things as they suddenly don't seem quite what I was thinking they were.


----------



## guestxx (Apr 21, 2011)

Here are some pics of my new hardware. I unfortunately fell on my way home, so they are kind of unusable now, but they used to be cool 

the 1st one is Conner CFS420A -420mb the other used to be WD caviar 2850 - 850mb. 

The next pics are some S3 Trio64V2/DX 2mb pci and S3 Trio64V+ 2mb pci video


----------



## AsRock (Apr 21, 2011)

guestxx said:


> Here are some pics of my new hardware. I unfortunately fell on my way home, so they are kind of unusable now, but they used to be cool
> 
> the 1st one is Conner CFS420A -420mb the other used to be WD caviar 2850 - 850mb.
> 
> The next pics are some S3 Trio64V2/DX 2mb pci and S3 Trio64V+ 2mb pci video



At 1st look at the little pics i thought i had seen the old 800MB WD drive lol..  Ooh the origenal S3 with memory upgrades were they like 1/2 to 1 meg a chip lol.


----------



## Doc41 (Apr 24, 2011)

I accidentally found these two cards  
i guess they sum up the old stuff i have...


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 24, 2011)

an amd K6 (socket 7) HSF from 97, which is now my NB cooler
















of course its not mine LOL. i was 5yrs old. pciked it up for 10INR, (.30USD approx) from a neighborhood for all electronics, from old comp hardware to all sorts of new gadgets and stuff!


so i took apart the fan and serviced it and cleaned the sink with alcohol, and its awesome again!














i also had a 6" flopp and a larger paper one (got it from school, gave it in memory of being the techiest person there), but cant find them


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 24, 2011)

The oldest thing I have is a Pentium II laptop. Man, I feel young...


----------



## de.das.dude (Apr 25, 2011)

blu3flannel said:


> The oldest thing I have is a Pentium II laptop. Man, I feel young...



the oldest thing i have was brought by me


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 25, 2011)

DrPepper said:


> On the windows 7 subject, I've got 3dmark06 up and running on it without any performance penalty  going to try battlefield 2 on it tonight.



wow, looks great


----------



## guestxx (May 5, 2011)

A Trident TVGA 1mb ISA video 
3com ethernet card ISA
AT to ATX converter and the PC with 8x1mb ram


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 5, 2011)

guestxx said:


> A Trident TVGA 1mb ISA video
> 3com ethernet card ISA
> AT to ATX converter and the PC with 8x1mb ram



copper wire to psu, that's just great cable management right there.


----------



## Doc41 (May 13, 2011)

Cmon people dig deeper and find more old hardware 

Btw i have a question..!
didn't someone wonder why most old card dont have a manufacturer 
or brand on them especially VGA cards  

Does anyone know anything about this??


----------



## Thrackan (May 13, 2011)

Doc41 said:


> Cmon people dig deeper and find more old hardware
> 
> Btw i have a question..!
> didn't someone wonder why most old card dont have a manufacturer
> ...



Well, back in the days there weren't as many people building PC's themselves. Nowadays almost everyone buys in parts, so you need flashy packaging and products to get the customer to buy yours.

Also, there's a LOT more manufacturers too.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 13, 2011)

Doc41 said:


> Cmon people dig deeper and find more old hardware
> 
> Btw i have a question..!
> didn't someone wonder why most old card dont have a manufacturer
> ...



They just went by the name on the chip,Look at the pic above with that Trident vga chip.All the brand name started around 98 when 3dFX started the ad for V2 sli and it all led to what we have today .


----------



## H82LUZ73 (May 13, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> Hmmm
> 
> 
> Mine says Copyright PTE LTD 1991
> ...



It is a Old 8 bit sound card SB16 or pre 32


Ok here http://www.computinghistory.org.uk/det/4012/Sound-Blaster-CT1350B/ it is even a pic of original box ...oh my i feel old i remember that box.....


----------



## scoutingwraith (May 13, 2011)

Hmm...i should really post some pics of an really old Sun system my dad had.....


----------



## mastrdrver (May 14, 2011)

Doc41 said:


> Cmon people dig deeper and find more old hardware
> 
> Btw i have a question..!
> didn't someone wonder why most old card dont have a manufacturer
> ...



Because back then nothing really ran hot enough to need a fan or heat sink (which is where all the manufacturer stickers are today).

It wasn't until the Pentium 2 (I think) that they got hot enough to put a fan on them. Though I know my dad glued fans on to my 3Dfx cards because they would get too hot and lock up. No heat sink, just a fan blowing on to the chip was enough to fix it.


----------



## Doc41 (May 14, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> Because back then nothing really ran hot enough to need a fan or heat sink (which is where all the manufacturer stickers are today).
> 
> It wasn't until the Pentium 2 (I think) that they got hot enough to put a fan on them. Though I know my dad glued fans on to my 3Dfx cards because they would get too hot and lock up. No heat sink, just a fan blowing on to the chip was enough to fix it.



i guess you're right, and there wasn't as much manufacturers as today back then,

 speaking of hot stuff.. the old rig we have(which i posted pics of on page10) was given to my uncle, after a few years the HDD died which was a quantum Bigfoot(which i also posted at page11) and he returned it, so i took it apart and put another quantum "fireball" with winme, i was surprised  that the PC didn't burn up because the CPU didn't have any thermal paste at all considering it was an AMD, and neither  did the VGA card... so i applied some and slapped a few heatsinks around and a fan blowing at the VGA cards


----------



## Jetster (May 14, 2011)

Nice brings back memorys. I use to run a 80286 CPU with no HS at all. It was optional. I also remember the fist real impresive graphics with Doom 2 and voodoo 3


----------



## SetsunaFZero (May 14, 2011)

got some stuff today

sry bout the quality i used my phone


----------



## SaiZo (May 14, 2011)

Hey.. How do I post pictures on here?? I have currently taken a photo of 2 "old school" computer parts: AMD K6-2 CPU (intact!) and an ISA-scsi card i had lying around in the house.

I have some old stuff aswell, need help from neighbour when he gets back, its a computer (i think), it weighs like too much for me to lift up out of the dark and take a pic of. The screen is directly mounted onto the computer, stands up about 1" on some metal tube - screen might be around 12 or 14" (guessing). Whatever surrounds the screen - not plastic, has a strange feeling to it. Strange ports aswell.

The "chassie" is made out of almost solid steel. Do not know if it milled or what.. Havent been able to take it apart. Do not think it is an 286 however, it looks like something out of the 70's. it has 2 floppy drives, them big models, keyboard attached aswell to the entire piece of metal.

Could it be some sort of terminal aswell? Can not make out manufactur, something written in german behind it (that GmBH stuff). 

No it was nothing i had, when i bought the house, it came with a basement where the water heater and so on is, also has a type of "storing room", dark as hell there. Have been waiting for electrician to come take a look when he has time aswell. There is some other electronical stuff down there, I should take a picture of those items too, someone around here might now if it is worth any cash or what..


----------



## whitrzac (May 14, 2011)

I sooo want this....

http://madison.craigslist.org/sys/2380815433.html


----------



## Maban (May 14, 2011)

Not bad for $25. You should get it.


----------



## Frick (May 14, 2011)

Maban said:


> Not bad for $25. You should get it.



Agreed. Do iiit! Then tear it apart and post pictures here! 

Anyway, I don't have a camera other than the phone, so I can't take pics of the 8086-2 I have. 8 Mhz with 29 000 transistors. . A thing that is not very old, but interesting, is the Celeron 433Mhz, s370 with a black PCB. Looks kinda badass actually.


----------



## whitrzac (May 15, 2011)

Frick said:


> Agreed. Do iiit! Then tear it apart and post pictures here!
> 
> Anyway, I don't have a camera other than the phone, so I can't take pics of the 8086-2 I have. 8 Mhz with 29 000 transistors. . A thing that is not very old, but interesting, is the Celeron 433Mhz, s370 with a black PCB. Looks kinda badass actually.



taking donations...



yes, I am really that broke...


----------



## hellrazor (May 15, 2011)

whitrzac said:


> yes, I am really that broke...



Welcome to the Club For Broke Peoples That Need Cash For Computer Stuff!



Anyways, I think I have an old ISA sound card, I might have 1d8 ATi Rage 128s of various kinds and sizes, and I also have an nVidia TNT2 (I think it's a TNT2, maybe just a Riva TNT) somewhere (it might be at my cousins house though, so you'll probably have to wait until next week).


----------



## Neuromancer (May 15, 2011)

Oldest thing I have in my house is a few sticks of the old SIMM memory that happened to work well in my HL-1440 laser printer. they are Beefy ones though like 8 or 16MB each stick  Got a handful of them for free back in 01.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 15, 2011)

Doc41 said:


> i guess you're right, and there wasn't as much manufacturers as today back then,
> 
> speaking of hot stuff.. the old rig we have(which i posted pics of on page10) was given to my uncle, after a few years the HDD died which was a quantum Bigfoot(which i also posted at page11) and he returned it, so i took it apart and put another quantum "fireball" with winme, i was surprised  that the PC didn't burn up because the CPU didn't have any thermal paste at all considering it was an AMD, and neither  did the VGA card... so i applied some and slapped a few heatsinks around and a fan blowing at the VGA cards



Bigfoot?....Quantum "Fireball"?.................so many memories.....when I was younger. Still didn't have money to buy pc stuff even then. 

I still remember building my P5B Core 2 E6420 system about 6 years ago. Before that I had a 1Ghz Duron on an Abit board and a couple of 7200.7 IDE drives stripped in Raid 0. On that one (built in 2000 right after high school grad) I never gave a second thought to airflow. With the Core 2 system my 1950 Pro would get 100C+ when playing a game and eventually lock up because I never even gave a thought to airflow at the time I put it all together.


----------



## Frick (May 15, 2011)

mastrdrver said:


> I still remember building my P5B Core 2 E6420 system about 6 years ago.



Umm those were released in 2007 I believe.


----------



## Wile E (May 16, 2011)

Frick said:


> Umm those were released in 2007 I believe.



Yep, 06 for the first Core 2 cpus, early 07 for the 6420.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (May 16, 2011)

When it comes to socket 370 Tualatin you dont even need thermal paste. The small chip on the cpu is cooled with a square metallic heat spreader over the chip and the heatsink over it with a fan normally winding up at 4500rpm. I have nothermal paste on my and i keep the temp at 36 celcius.


----------



## mastrdrver (May 16, 2011)

Frick said:


> Umm those were released in 2007 I believe.



Ok, how about 6 years after my previous build I built the Core 2 setup?


----------



## Doc41 (May 21, 2011)

Eric_On_Web said:


> When it comes to socket 370 Tualatin you dont even need thermal paste. The small chip on the cpu is cooled with a square metallic heat spreader over the chip and the heatsink over it with a fan normally winding up at 4500rpm. I have nothermal paste on my and i keep the temp at 36 celcius.



well our weather is hot and i use that rig to play old games, after a while it gets really HOT and sometimes i forget it and it keeps running for hours so i think mine kinda does need thermal paste.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (May 23, 2011)

Doc41 said:


> well our weather is hot and i use that rig to play old games, after a while it gets really HOT and sometimes i forget it and it keeps running for hours so i think mine kinda does need thermal paste.



I agree on that one


----------



## dorsetknob (May 26, 2011)

"""ello""
My Old Legecy Hardware Collection
All still working and Tested

"Graphics cards"

S3 Trio64V+  PCI (1995)
Avance Logic Sr-V321_A  PCI (1995)
Diamond viper 330 PCI (1997)    (4m/b) ( w-Drivers cd )
3DFX Voodoo3500TV (16m/b)       (All origional packaging BOXED)
Review here
http://www.sharkyextreme.com/hardware/reviews/video/3dfx_3500/
ATI RADON 7500 HERCULES All in Wonder (64m/b)
Powercolor 9800se all in wonder       (128 m/b)(All origional packaging Boxed)

"Soundcards"

Audio Excel AV310 3D on Board (ISA) Year?)
Packard bell sound 144 Amsp (ISA) (Soundcard/fax/modem and speaker/answerphone)
with MAnuals and 3.5" Floppy software
Sound Blaster VIBRA16 (ISA) Model (CT4180/CT4188) (1997)
Sound Blaster VIBRA16 (ISA) Model CT4180  (1997)
Sound Blaster AWE64    (ISA) Model CT4520  (1997)
Creative Labs Sound Blaster CT4810 PCI Audio Sound Card (1999)

"Hard drives"

Seagate ST3144a 130m/b (1992?)
Seagate Medalist 6531
2 quantum fireball 3.2 gig 6.4 gig 
3 Fujitsu    2.6 gig 4.3gig 6.4gig
samsung SV0322A 3.2 gig
Maxtor 90320d2 3.2 gig
WD caviar 307AA 30 gig
Quantum Prodrive els 121 m/b SCSI
Quantum Prodrive els 240 m/b SCSI
Quantum Prodrive els 250 m/b SCSI

"Motherboards"

FIRST INTERNATIONAL COMPUTER, INC.
PA-2013
socket 7 (AMD) "you can find spec's at"
http://stason.org/TULARC/pc/motherboards/F/FIRST-INTERNATIONAL-COMPUTER-INC-Pentium-PA-2013.html

QDI Legend advance 9 socket 370 (intel P3)

MSI 6119 ver 2 BX2 P2 (slot1) 

Gigabyte GA71XE4 socket 462
"you can find spec's at"  
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=1364#sp

"Processors"

Cyrix M11 300gp

Intel
386DX20 + Seperate 387DX20 co-processor
486 DX2-66 (3)
486 DX4V100
P2 233 (2)     (slot1)
P2 266 (2)     (slot1)
Celeron 300/66 (slot1)
Celeron 400/66 (slot1)
Intel Slot1 to socket 370 flipchip adapter ( run a P3 in a slot 1 m/b)
Intel 370 Celeron 366
Intel 370 Celeron 900
Intel 370 P3 800eb
Intel 370 P3 866
Intel P4 478 celeron 2.53 ghz
Intel P4 478 celeron 2.8  ghz (4)
Intel P4 478 2.0 ghz

AMD
amd x5 133adw p75
amd K6 266
amd K6 300
amd K6 350
amd K6 400
amd duron 750
amd duron 1100
amd athlon xp1700

"Memory"
30-pin SIMMs 1mb (10)
30-pin SIMMs 4mb (4)
30-pin SIMMs 8mb (3)
72-pin SIMMs 16mb edo(4)
SDRAM 64mb EDO       (4)

SDRAM 32 m/b  PC100 (4)
SDRAM 64 m/b  PC100 (8)
SDRAM 128 m/b PC100 (8)
SDRAM 256 m/b PC100 (2)
SDRAM 256 m/b PC133 (2)


----------



## Peter1986C (May 26, 2011)

dorsetknob said:


> """ello""
> My Old Legecy Hardware Collection
> All still working and Tested
> 
> ...



The purpose of this thread is to post pictures, not a list of parts.


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2011)

Finally found it! My Primax Raptor 3D US3 USB joystick. I use it to play ATF: Gold in Windows 98.


----------



## micropage7 (May 28, 2011)

Chevalr1c said:


> The purpose of this thread is to post pictures, not a list of parts.



agree, please dont just write it if you have would you attach it so the other know what it looks


----------



## AsRock (May 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> Finally found it! My Primax Raptor 3D US3 USB joystick. I use it to play ATF: Gold in Windows 98.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Jlhfg.jpg



ATF = All Tactical Fighter ? .  If so i used to play that on the Spectrum lool.  The PC version of it ?.

http://www.fraserking.co.uk/spectrum/ATF-Advanced_Tactical_Fighter.htm

Ohh you on about janes huh ?.  shhiii the things you remember some times huh


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2011)

AsRock said:


> ATF = All Tactical Fighter ? .  If so i used to play that on the Spectrum lool.  The PC version of it ?.
> 
> http://www.fraserking.co.uk/spectrum/ATF-Advanced_Tactical_Fighter.htm
> 
> Ohh you on about janes huh ?.  shhiii the things you remember some times huh



LOL yeah it's the one from Jane's.


----------



## Black Panther (May 28, 2011)

My guess it's a graphics card dated 1989..

Trident TVGA 8800CS

TRIDENT TVGA (16-BIT)

Category --  Video

Video Types Supported  --  XVGA

Video Processor  --  TVGA 8800CS

Highest Resolution Supported - 1024 x768

Data Bus Type  ---     16-bit ISA

Memory Type  ---   DRAM

Maximum Onboard Memory   -  512*K*B


----------



## de.das.dude (May 28, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110528/P1409_28-05-11.jpg



omg what is that?? kill it KILL IT! its EVILLL!!!


----------



## entropy13 (May 28, 2011)

LOL Most probably 16-32KB each?


----------



## Black Panther (May 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> LOL Most probably 16-32KB each?



Yup it's got 16 memory chips at 32KB each 

I'm itching to see how it runs Crysis..... once I have enough time to assemble a vintage pc from the rest of my parts (i.e. prolly never)


----------



## _JP_ (May 28, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> I'm itching to see how it runs Crysis..... once I have enough time to assemble a vintage pc from the rest of my parts (i.e. prolly never)


If you do manage to build the computer, I think you're, probably, going to be the 1st person to run the game with negative fps.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 28, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> If you do manage to build the computer, I think you're, probably, going to be the 1st person to run the game with negative fps.



i LOL'd


----------



## bokou (May 28, 2011)

posted this in another thread and forgot about this one.

1990 Toshiba T4400C laptop: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=146348
25mhz CPU, 32mb RAM with 4mb memory expansion card, 320mb HD. Windows upgraded from 3.0 to 3.11. 9.5" 256 color TFT screen. There's only one source on the net for any info about it that I can find: http://www.euronet.nl/users/ernstoud/t4400c.html

View attachment 42368

someone asked about the keys it had so I took a pic of that as well.
View attachment 42370

I'm gonna try opening it up for fun to see what's inside so if I do I'll snap some pics for this thread.


----------



## bokou (May 28, 2011)

found this stuff here in a box at work.

ATI Rage 128 that looks like it had some water damage. I say that because if you look on the right side of the back of the card you'll see some bubbling. There's also some yellow powder on the back that I think can be attributed to rust/oxidation from the water it sat in.

Two laptop modems:
3com 56k and a Dell 14k


----------



## guestxx (Jun 3, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110528/P1409_28-05-11.jpg



I wonder what might be the use of the 26 pin connector. My 1mb trident i posted pics of earlier got it too. Could it be a vintage type of SLI interface 

The name of bios chips is cool - phoebes like in "friends"


----------



## Melvis (Jun 3, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> That looked familiar to me. Here's mine.
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41720&stc=1&d=1303122942
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=41721&stc=1&d=1303123017
> Apparently yours is PCB 0322 while mine is PCB 0013. Any ideas on the manufacturer? I've not been able to find it, not that it matters that much.



I have two of those right here up for sale if anyone wants them?

HIS TNT2 64MB

Photo's tomorrow


----------



## Doc41 (Jun 3, 2011)

Talking about manufacturers, a while ago i installed a Geforce 2MX on a winxp system and ran TechPowerUp  GPU-Z and at the sub vendor it showed "Siemens" somethin somethin, try that and maybe you'll get lucky on finding  which manufacturer made them


----------



## Frick (Jun 3, 2011)

Black Panther said:


> My guess it's a graphics card dated 1989..
> 
> Trident TVGA 8800CS
> 
> ...



I once met a guy who said that putting memory in sockets so you could upgrade it (like in this shot) was the future. 

Sweet card.


----------



## guestxx (Jun 4, 2011)

Unfortunately even if they do put chips in sockets, multiplying them will in no way improve the performace of the card since for example the 64mb Ati radeon 7500 - 270mhz core 200mhz DDR memory will have such crappy performance even if it had 1 gigabyte of memory. Due to the obvious lack of key features like pixel shader support. And the more obvious inability of upgrading the 270mhz VGA cpu 

Real example is the Nvidia GeForce4 MX series (all mx series of Geforce) looking at their specifications back in 2004 they looked fine but looked closely this card even back then, from day 1 was a crappy thing since it barely had direct 3d and dx 8 support while it's predecessor GeForce 2Ti/3Ti  did more 3d mark points with the 64mb or 128mb memory configurations


----------



## Thrackan (Jun 7, 2011)

guestxx said:


> I wonder what might be the use of the 26 pin connector. My 1mb trident i posted pics of earlier got it too. Could it be a vintage type of SLI interface
> 
> The name of bios chips is cool - phoebes like in "friends"



I know it's a VESA header, I just don't know when you use one


----------



## xBruce88x (Jun 9, 2011)

*3dfx + ati rage theater*






probably not as hard to find, but still awesome.


----------



## Zyon (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/IBM-Desk...636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439a461f54

I know it's not really a picture but follow through the link, this is the absolute best hard drive ever and makes nowaday SSD's shit their connector sockets.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jun 10, 2011)

Zyon said:


> http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/IBM-Desk...636?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item439a461f54
> 
> I know it's not really a picture but follow through the link, this is the absolute best hard drive ever and makes nowaday SSD's shit their connector sockets.



No not really you do remember the high fail rate of these drives and the eventual lawsuits right.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 10, 2011)

I have one of those.  It was the fastest hard drive in the world at the time, and they indeed did shit all over the competition.

That was until they started eating themselves...


----------



## twilyth (Jun 10, 2011)

300 baud acoustic coupled modem









IBM XT









Timex-Sinclair






TI 99/4A


----------



## Zyon (Jun 10, 2011)

H82LUZ73 said:


> No not really you do remember the high fail rate of these drives and the eventual lawsuits right.



You couldn't tell that I was being sarcastic could you? 

http://www.pcworld.com/article/125772-5/the_25_worst_tech_products_of_all_time.html
Ranked 18th.


----------



## Peter1986C (Jun 10, 2011)

Zyon said:


> You couldn't tell that I was being sarcastic could you?
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/125772-5/the_25_worst_tech_products_of_all_time.html
> Ranked 18th.



Nope, we couldn't tell.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 10, 2011)

twilyth said:


> 300 baud acoustic coupled modem
> 
> http://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/300baudmodem-DSC08805.jpghttp://i181.photobucket.com/albums/x206/twilyth/300baudmodem2-DSC08806.jpg
> 
> ...



Ooh thoise keys on the Sinclair what a nightmare and pain in the butt they were. Never seen a Timex one though.  Been some time since i seen 5 1/4 floppys too lol.


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 10, 2011)

SONY MHC-G50II 600WRMS of awesomeness


----------



## mjkmike (Jun 10, 2011)

Old time laptop Hard Drive.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110610/DSCN0414.jpg
> SONY MHC-G50II 600WRMS of awesomeness



I hate to inform you, but that is nowhere near 600w. You are lucky if it's 50.


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2011)

Also I'm not sure how that qualify as "old school hardware". -_-


----------



## AsRock (Jun 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I hate to inform you, but that is nowhere near 600w. You are lucky if it's 50.



Yeah maybe in PMPO or some thing. 600RMS  be pretty brutal to those thin chipboard boxes never mind the speakers.



Frick said:


> Also I'm not sure how that qualify as "old school hardware". -_-



Indeed...


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 11, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> The drives
> http://img.techpowerup.org/081127/p2 voodoo 008.jpg
> I'll open one later.....
> 
> ...


PC used above, everything old school from the motherboard to the old ass SCSI Raid-) system weighing in around 150 pounds(God that thing about broke my back I remember!) lol


JUST TOO ADD TO THIS EPIC WIN THREAD

I did make the 3DFX news fucking with old hardware LOL.

http://www.3dfxzone.it/news/reader.php?objid=9202



> After Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows ME, Windows NT4, Windows 2000, and Windows XP, we're proud to announce that 3dfx hardware is now "Windows Vista Ready". And that's not all: in fact, it's possible to configure a 3dfx VSA-100 based card with latest Windows 7 beta release.
> 
> These are a part of the results of SFFT 1.5 driver testing, posted at 3dfxzone.it forums. Two our high skilled testers named DaMulta and Rolo01 got 3dfx hardware "up and running" using a Windows 7 x86 and Windows Vista Ultimate x86 based system respectively.
> 
> You can see a screenshot of Windows 7 desktop captured by DaMulta with a 3dfx Voodoo5 5500 videa card here:


----------



## de.das.dude (Jun 11, 2011)

Wile E said:


> I hate to inform you, but that is nowhere near 600w. You are lucky if it's 50.



yes it is. i checked the manual. the big speakers are peak 500WRMS total and small ones are 40 each. you must be confusing it with the g50 or something.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 11, 2011)

That is where they peak at. I bet in no way are you really doing that. Pull up a review if you can find one to prove it!


----------



## cheesy999 (Jun 11, 2011)

won't the impedance affect the wattage?, it could be artificially inflating if the speakers are only 3ohm or something, thats how those 1000w home thertre systems sell


----------



## Steevo (Jun 11, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yes it is. i checked the manual. the big speakers are peak 500WRMS total and small ones are 40 each. you must be confusing it with the g50 or something.



I have a set of polks that cost more each than that whole system, and I won't put 600W into the pair.


You have a cheap old sony boom box replacement, make it cool by replacing the caps getting a larger transformer and other basic upgrades, or just burying the guts of a single stage system in it, and placing amps in each speaker as well as putting in better drivers and amaze your friends. Or just buy a nice one and use it.


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/110611/3dfxwindows7.jpg



Wait wait 2GB RAM in a slot1 board? Was that even possible on those?


----------



## CrackerJack (Jun 11, 2011)

Zyon said:


> You couldn't tell that I was being sarcastic could you?
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/125772-5/the_25_worst_tech_products_of_all_time.html
> Ranked 18th.



wow that list brought back memories


----------



## twilyth (Jun 11, 2011)

Zyon said:


> You couldn't tell that I was being sarcastic could you?
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/125772-5/the_25_worst_tech_products_of_all_time.html
> Ranked 18th.



Couldn't believe the old 200gig Hitachi Deathstars weren't on that list.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 11, 2011)

Frick said:


> Wait wait 2GB RAM in a slot1 board? Was that even possible on those?



I remember I had 3 or 4 GB installed in it maybe 2 1/2 I know it was more than 2. Yet, could not find a hack or way to do one to make it read the extra ram I had installed.

It was possible on the old slot boards, but super $$$$$ I just happened to have some of those rare chips


----------



## Frick (Jun 11, 2011)

DaMulta said:


> I remember I had 3 or 4 GB installed in it maybe 2 1/2 I know it was more than 2. Yet, could not find a hack or way to do one to make it read the extra ram I had installed.
> 
> It was possible on the old slot boards, but super $$$$$ I just happened to have some of those rare chips



Didn't know that. I thought the BX440 boards supported 1.5GB. Coolio.


----------



## DaMulta (Jun 11, 2011)

IF I remember right lol it was 2 years ago that I did that little project after all. 

I flashed bioses, had a ISA card working in 7(that was a bitch) converted files into system 32 unlocked protected ones. It took a bit to get 7 to run all that old hardware, but it did it!


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2011)

de.das.dude said:


> yes it is. i checked the manual. the big speakers are peak 500WRMS total and small ones are 40 each. you must be confusing it with the g50 or something.



No, I'm not, I just have plenty enough experience with audio setups to know for a fact that those are not 500W capable. My Polk TSi 300's can't handle that kind of power. How the fuck do you think those shitty Sony speakers are going to be able to do it? Hook those main speakers up to a true 100W per channel RMS amp, like an Onkyo, Denon, Marantz, etc stereo receiver, and they would blow before half volume.

As for the amp power, feel how heavy a proper 100Wx2 channel receiver is compared to your little all in one, then listen to them both, and come back with a straight face and tell me that your little all-in-one is 500W.

First off, ratings cannot be peak and rms at the same time. RMS, is constant, peak is what it can do for a very short burst of the manufacturer's determined length. In other words, unlike RMS, there is no standard for measuring peak power.

Second, these power ratings are utterly useless without a THD number accompanying them. Sure, it might be able to peak at 500W for .5 sec @ 15% THD, but that kind of burst is useless, as we as humans generally hear any distortion above .8% quite easily. Imagine what 15% sounds like.

If it's claiming 500W peak, it's because peak is an utterly useless number, and almost always grossly inflated, especially by companies like Sony. AKA: Your manual is bold faced lying. Logitech also pulls this bullshit, by giving their power ratings at 10% THD, which is utterly unlistenable distortion wise.

Again, that thing is 50w RMS in the mains, *AT BEST*.


----------



## twilyth (Jun 12, 2011)

Wile E said:


> Logitech also pulls this bullshit, by giving their power ratings at 10% THD, which is utterly unlistenable distortion wise.



Wow.  That should be considered fraud - at the very least.  Setting the countdown clock for a class action suit.  And to think the monitor makers got bitch slapped for calling a 21.5" monitor a 22" monitor and the HDD makers got sued for calling a 80 gigabyte drive . . . well, exactly what it was, an 80 gigabyte drive.  Somehow the noobishness of the average user was legal grounds for the suit as 80 gigabytes only has 74,400,000,000 bytes of storage.


----------



## Wile E (Jun 12, 2011)

Those are technicalities tho. All the HDD manufacturers had to do afterwards was disclose in the drive's materials that they are using 1MB = 1000000Bytes (or anything equal to that statement).

Logitech has their asses covered because there is no full industry standard for RMS rating (although there are typical practices, there are no mandated ones), and they openly disclose it is at 10% THD.


----------



## user21 (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh F*** you got to be kidding me are they still used  cant believe


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Jun 13, 2011)

Just got my hand on a "Real 3D StarFighter" 8megs pci video card. Anyone ever heard about that? Seems even faster the my GeForce FX5200 pci 256megs  Of course not gaming but over normal stuff like internet and files.

EDIT: Found this: http://www.pcworld.com/article/23255/real3d_starfighter_pci.html


----------



## Frick (Jun 13, 2011)

Eric_On_Web said:


> Just got my hand on a "Real 3D StarFighter" 8megs pci video card. Anyone ever heard about that? Seems even faster the my GeForce FX5200 pci 256megs  Of course not gaming but over normal stuff like internet and files.



Look at the GPU itself to see what it is.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 13, 2011)

Frick said:


> Look at the GPU itself to see what it is.


 It's an Intel 740. lol


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Jun 13, 2011)

Never heard of intel 740 but i dont even have the plugs like in the manual i only have the blue plug for screen on the card thats it and its 24 bit colours instead of 32 ehhe 290$ the original cost


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 13, 2011)

The card will use a standard VGA cable to output to the screen and 24bit IS 32bit.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Jun 13, 2011)

how can a 24bit can be 32 bit?


----------



## Frick (Jun 13, 2011)

_JP_ said:


> It's an Intel 740. lol



Oh.. Ohh.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 13, 2011)

The colour you get on a 32-bit display is the same as on a 24-bit display (television and movies are all in 24-bit).  The extra 8-bits are for other things.


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 13, 2011)

With performance similar to the TNT and the RAGE128, it sounded like a nice card to have...in 1998. The FX5200 is still better than that, though not by much. lol


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 13, 2011)

Actually, the i740 sucked major ass back in the day.  It's why Intel never made discrete cards after that, they botched the interface implementation and it turned out to be slower than 2D cards in software mode!


----------



## _JP_ (Jun 13, 2011)

I heard the drivers were the problem, not the card. But damn, that sounds very bad. Nevermind what I said then.


----------



## Red_Machine (Jun 13, 2011)

They had the insane idea of the card using only system memory or something, which the AGP bus was not designed to do.  It actually turned out that OEM versions of the card using the PCI bus ran faster!


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Jun 13, 2011)

The 8 bit extra from what ive read are used for rendering icns like "melting" te contour of an image or icon to the background on desktop something like that from what ive heard.


----------



## Eric_On_Web (Jun 13, 2011)

Gonna dump it in the old 550mhz i have here and install Xubuntu


----------



## Doc41 (Aug 12, 2011)

A Geforce2mx, does this Casio count as old pc hardware?
and still couldn't find that sinclair


----------



## Widjaja (Aug 12, 2011)

Cirrus Logic PCI VGA card which you can upgrade the memory size on!





Didn't cope very well at all with Windows 7 and a 24" monitor last time I tested it.
Went into 8-bit mode and the BIOS post screen was messed up.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 12, 2011)

Widjaja said:


> Cirrus Logic PCI VGA card which you can upgrade the memory size on!
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110812/DSC00530.jpg
> 
> Didn't cope very well at all with Windows 7 and a 24" monitor last time I tested it.
> Went into 8-bit mode and the BIOS post screen was messed up.



Ooh, i remember those 1/2 meg upgrades used to play Gunship 2000 on if my memory serves me right..


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 8, 2011)

I recently had a Pentium II Pro MMX based PC donated, but because it was in fact way to old for being a decent charity machine (and in fact it came without HDD). So instead I decided to take it apart.

The graphics card appeared to be an ATI Rage 3D Pro Turbo, the CPU was (as stated before) a Pentium II Pro MMX. The latter was cooled by a heatsink placed near enough to the intake system fan to let the cooler be passive.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 8, 2011)

I remember drooling over a Slot A motherboard. I wanted one so bad but to expensive. Never did get one


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 8, 2011)

There is actually a TPU clubhouse for this type of hardware!!! Some of the members have pretty awesome old nostalgic hardware.

Come check it out. 

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=108251


----------



## Peter1986C (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, but because the hw will be recycled soon it does not really fit into that topic.


----------



## guestxx (Feb 16, 2012)

Apple IIe i just recently bought. Very nice. I still don't have software for it thou.


----------



## Lochban1088 (Feb 20, 2012)

ive a fair colrction of old computers though most are not pc,s ive a c64 with 5/14 external floppy drive  a spectrum dule microdrive (cant rember witch modle that was) a dragon 32  atari ST/STF/STFM/ Mega STFM/ STE/ and a mega STE im still looking for a falcon and a TT both of witch are rare than rocking horse sh*te also i have 2 amiga 500 an amiga 500 plus and 2 a1200 one with an acellerator and one stock im still looking for any hardware for the about machines though its harder and harder to find now  any one else like  me a compleat raven for old hardware


----------



## guestxx (Feb 22, 2012)

Take a photo and let us see them. Listing what you have got with no photos is of no use .


----------

